# Swansea/Neath Port Talbot Walkies :)



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey All,

Me, Seqeueena and Leah84 have been talking about goin on a dog walk together, to Gnoll Park, sometime in January so thought i'd make a post to see if anyone else in the area fances it?

Love Rach xx

P.S - Mods, sorry if this is int he wrong place, wasn't sure where to post it!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Me, Seqeueena and Leah84 have been talking about goin on a dog walk together, to Gnoll Park, sometime in January so thought i'd make a post to see if anyone else in the area fances it?
> 
> ...


I might try and make it but will depend on shows etc wont bring all of them though pmsl


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol how many have you got?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol how many have you got?


ermmmmmmmmm 12 lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

tashi said:


> ermmmmmmmmm 12 lol


omgosh lol. expected you to say like 5 maybe! lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> omgosh lol. expected you to say like 5 maybe! lol


thats what my husband thinks :wink:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I would really really love to but I checked RAC route planner
Total Distance: 237.98 mile(s), 382.99 km(s)
Estimated journey time of: 4 hour(s) 13 minute(s)


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

tashi said:


> thats what my husband thinks :wink:


Lol. Where are you from then? I didn't realise you were from this area!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol. Where are you from then? I didn't realise you were from this area!


rhondda valleys


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Bit to far for us xx


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

tashi said:


> rhondda valleys


Ahhhh i see! well hopefully you'll be able to make it


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> I would really really love to but I checked RAC route planner
> Total Distance: 237.98 mile(s), 382.99 km(s)
> Estimated journey time of: 4 hour(s) 13 minute(s)


lol

estimated time :shortest journey 4 hours 4 mins longest journey 4 hours 56 mins

i wish i could to


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Ahhhh i see! well hopefully you'll be able to make it


let me know as soon as you sort a date, hopefully will be in Port Talbot for a show shortly depends on how much damage to the sports hall at the Lido


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I would really really love to but I checked RAC route planner
> Total Distance: 237.98 mile(s), 382.99 km(s)
> Estimated journey time of: 4 hour(s) 13 minute(s)





Indie said:


> Bit to far for us xx





vet-2-b said:


> lol
> 
> estimated time :shortest journey 4 hours 4 mins longest journey 4 hours 56 mins
> 
> i wish i could to


Aww where are you all from?



tashi said:


> let me know as soon as you sort a date, hopefully will be in Port Talbot for a show shortly depends on how much damage to the sports hall at the Lido


Will do, will speak to the leah and sarah and try and sort a date out.

I drove past the lido earlier, the pool looks pretty bad, but they havent said much about the sports hall as far as I know.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Aww where are you all from?
> 
> Will do, will speak to the leah and sarah and try and sort a date out.
> 
> I drove past the lido earlier, the pool looks pretty bad, but they havent said much about the sports hall as far as I know.


no they have told the committee that until they can get back in there and assess damage to electrics and smoke damage they wont know


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

rachy86xx said:


> Aww where are you all from?


im from Nottinghamshire , Retford


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

tashi said:


> no they have told the committee that until they can get back in there and assess damage to electrics and smoke damage they wont know


I know that they've got an asbestos issue in the pool area, so I think that's holding things up a bit.



vet-2-b said:


> im from Nottinghamshire , Retford


LOL


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Herefordshire.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I reckon the sports hall will be fine not sure if they'll open it for the show though 

Don't worry Tashi I'm only bringing Sky with me :thumbup1: The more the merrier I say, shame there's not more of us from round here!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

5 hours and 7 mins at best for me, looks like I'm staying at home lol 

Have fun guys


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Ohhh hello! *waves*

I'm in Swansea, central. How far is the blydi Knoll from me? :blush:
I'd LOVE to meet up with some lovely ppl from here! Just rescued a young Staffie and she needs lots of training and socialisation


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Ohhh hello! *waves*
> 
> I'm in Swansea, central. How far is the blydi Knoll from me? :blush:
> I'd LOVE to meet up with some lovely ppl from here! Just rescued a young Staffie and she needs lots of training and socialisation


Hiya!  Gnoll Park is in Neath, it's not too far from the bus station you just have to walk up a hill  If you like I could meet you in Victoria Gardens (the park next to the bus station) and we could walk up together. Sky (my shepherd) is a very friendly dog and will get on with every other dog, including those who are attacking her (true story) :huh: :laugh:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I would love to come i'm nr Carmarthen but will have to see if someone will let the dogs i leave behind out as i cant bring them all.


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Hiya!  Gnoll Park is in Neath, it's not too far from the bus station you just have to walk up a hill  If you like I could meet you in Victoria Gardens (the park next to the bus station) and we could walk up together. Sky (my shepherd) is a very friendly dog and will get on with every other dog, including those who are attacking her (true story) :huh: :laugh:


Aahh thought it was Neath! 
I really would love to! And that's very kind of you, thanks! It would be lovely to meet at the park by the station. 
I'm recovering from the flu at mo (bah) but when I'm better I'd love to join in n meet you lot


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Aahh thought it was Neath!
> I really would love to! And that's very kind of you, thanks! It would be lovely to meet at the park by the station.
> I'm recovering from the flu at mo (bah) but when I'm better I'd love to join in n meet you lot


Oh no feel better soon 
I assume the walk will be on the weekend and probably won't be til mid month or even the end of the month


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

aw great it will be nice to meet people and get the dogs playing! what if we aim for the last-but-one or last wkend of jan?i havent got any plans so i can go whenever


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> aw great it will be nice to meet people and get the dogs playing! what if we aim for the last-but-one or last wkend of jan?i havent got any plans so i can go whenever


Sounds good to me 
Wheee snow!!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Sounds good to me
> Wheee snow!!


how much snow hav u got? my dad said theres quite a lot up the top, only a light covering with me tho. hope its still there in the morn so i can take decks to play in it over the park lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> how much snow hav u got? my dad said theres quite a lot up the top, only a light covering with me tho. hope its still there in the morn so i can take decks to play in it over the park lol


Good couple of inches I reckon


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Ohhh hello! *waves*
> 
> I'm in Swansea, central. How far is the blydi Knoll from me? :blush:
> I'd LOVE to meet up with some lovely ppl from here! Just rescued a young Staffie and she needs lots of training and socialisation


finally found this thread lol

i`m coming from swansea too so if you like i could meet you somewhere although i`m not sure if they allow dogs on buses here??


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> aw great it will be nice to meet people and get the dogs playing! what if we aim for the last-but-one or last wkend of jan?i havent got any plans so i can go whenever


Last weekend of Jan. sounds good? Ohh I'm excited to meet new doggie ppl and go somewhere different!



Leah84 said:


> finally found this thread lol
> i`m coming from swansea too so if you like i could meet you somewhere although i`m not sure if they allow dogs on buses here??


Hiya! I think it's at the drivers discretion? I've taken my tibetan terrier mix on lots but not for ages. Can but try? Lol....


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Last weekend of Jan. sounds good? Ohh I'm excited to meet new doggie ppl and go somewhere different!
> 
> Hiya! I think it's at the drivers discretion? I've taken my tibetan terrier mix on lots but not for ages. Can but try? Lol....


that weekend sounds fine by me too!

hmmm i`ve only lived here 6months so i`m not sure, in glasgow they were allowed on all buses but i`ve heard people say various things down here.....my oh thinks they only allow 1 dog per bus etc but noone`s 100% certain


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> finally found this thread lol
> 
> i`m coming from swansea too so if you like i could meet you somewhere although i`m not sure if they allow dogs on buses here??


I've had all 3 of mine on the bus  and at the same time.
Won't be taking Luna on when she hits 1 year though, depending how big she is I'll stop before.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I've had all 3 of mine on the bus  and at the same time.
> Won't be taking Luna on when she hits 1 year though, depending how big she is I'll stop before.


awesome, i was gonna get a lift up but if others are coming from swansea then we may as well go together on the bus  do you lot mind if i bring my daughter?? don`t worry if you do as she just mentioned coming to meet the dogs but i know a lot of dogs don`t like kids


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awesome, i was gonna get a lift up but if others are coming from swansea then we may as well go together on the bus  do you lot mind if i bring my daughter?? don`t worry if you do as she just mentioned coming to meet the dogs but i know a lot of dogs don`t like kids


I don't mind you bringing her, brilliant actually as Sky gets to interact with a kid then


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I don't mind you bringing her, brilliant actually as Sky gets to interact with a kid then


it`s not so much the dogs i`m worried about as she can be told to stay back if any of them don`t like kids.....it`s more the people who don`t like kids haha


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> it`s not so much the dogs i`m worried about as she can be told to stay back if any of them don`t like kids.....it`s more the people who don`t like kids haha


LMAO bugger it bring her anyway


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LMAO bugger it bring her anyway


haha unless anyone really doesn`t want her then i will 

sky`s the gsd right?? brody just asked if that was one of the dogs she would see and if i would print out her pic so she could make her a card bless


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> haha unless anyone really doesn`t want her then i will
> 
> sky`s the gsd right?? brody just asked if that was one of the dogs she would see and if i would print out her pic so she could make her a card bless


Yep Sky is the GSD 

Aww bless her!!!  I think she and Sky will be firm friends


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yep Sky is the GSD
> 
> Aww bless her!!!  I think she and Sky will be firm friends


she loves big dogs, which is strange as most kids are afraid of them. we try to stop her running up to dogs and have showed her the paper when kids have been attacked (as much as i`d like to believe every dog`s been trained it`s not always true ) as soon as you look away she`s after another dog. my mom thinks she takes after me as i`ve been animal mad since i was little so she`ll be in her element with lots of dogs


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awesome, i was gonna get a lift up but if others are coming from swansea then we may as well go together on the bus  do you lot mind if i bring my daughter?? don`t worry if you do as she just mentioned coming to meet the dogs but i know a lot of dogs don`t like kids


Aw Decks LOVES kids so no objections here 



Leah84 said:


> she loves big dogs, which is strange as most kids are afraid of them. we try to stop her running up to dogs and have showed her the paper when kids have been attacked (as much as i`d like to believe every dog`s been trained it`s not always true ) as soon as you look away she`s after another dog. my mom thinks she takes after me as i`ve been animal mad since i was little so she`ll be in her element with lots of dogs


aww bless her. Decks will love it if she runs over to him lol, he's always pulling at the lead to go and play with kids so i'm sure both kids and dogs will all have fun together


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awesome, she`s really excited now


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awesome, she`s really excited now


aw bless  me too mind lol.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah it should be a good day. 

i`m wondering if it might be easier to get the train since i know dogs are allowed on that for sure. is it quite far away?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

The last weekend of Jan ok for everyone? Would you prefer a sat/sunday walk? I don't mind which and I have absolutely nothing on in january (mainly due to no money lol) so I can just go with whatever.

Can't remember who altogether has said they want to come, and quite frankly I'm too lazy to re-read the whole thread lol.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Too far for me but have fun


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Too far for me but have fun


awww that`s a shame, i`d love to have met your lot

that weekend is fine by me. i`d prefer saturday as the buses are running more often but sunday is ok too


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awww that`s a shame, i`d love to have met your lot
> 
> that weekend is fine by me. i`d prefer saturday as the buses are running more often but sunday is ok too


Sat is good for me


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Would love to come but I'm not around on weekends, sorry 

Have a lovely time, look forward to seeing the photos 

ETA:- my avatar at the mo is of Monty at the cascades


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awww that`s a shame, i`d love to have met your lot
> 
> that weekend is fine by me. i`d prefer saturday as the buses are running more often but sunday is ok too


Well if your ever round my way let me know


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> she loves big dogs, which is strange as most kids are afraid of them. we try to stop her running up to dogs and have showed her the paper when kids have been attacked (as much as i`d like to believe every dog`s been trained it`s not always true ) as soon as you look away she`s after another dog. my mom thinks she takes after me as i`ve been animal mad since i was little so she`ll be in her element with lots of dogs


Aww bless her  She really needs to understand though  hopefully we can work on that :thumbup1:

you can easily get a train to neath train station, I think the ride will only be about 15 minutes 

Sat or Sun is good for me too. Would Saturday be better or is everyone doing stuff then?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Count me out that weekend sorry - have a two day show in Cardiff


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tashi said:


> Count me out that weekend sorry - have a two day show in Cardiff


Aw no  Next time


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awesome, i was gonna get a lift up but if others are coming from swansea then we may as well go together on the bus


Yep will come with ya  Train? Nicer.



Leah84 said:


> do you lot mind if i bring my daughter?? don`t worry if you do as she just mentioned coming to meet the dogs but i know a lot of dogs don`t like kids





Leah84 said:


> awesome, she`s really excited now


I'm glad you asked then cos I didn't think it would ever be an issue :blush: Minime is coming with me, she's excited too. She's 10 and loves dogs as much as me. She's quite shy and a lovely, sensible girl. :thumbup1:

Saturday or Sunday suits me fine  30th & 31st right?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

tashi said:


> Count me out that weekend sorry - have a two day show in Cardiff


aww well hopefully we can make this a regular occurance 



ParkNBark said:


> Yep will come with ya  Train? Nicer.
> 
> I'm glad you asked then cos I didn't think it would ever be an issue :blush: Minime is coming with me, she's excited too. She's 10 and loves dogs as much as me. She's quite shy and a lovely, sensible girl. :thumbup1:
> 
> Saturday or Sunday suits me fine  30th & 31st right?


Aw the more the merrier I say!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

so have we arranged a definite date yet?? i`m free both days but transport is more frequent on the saturday.

glad to hear there`ll be another kid there 

it`s a pity you can`t make it Tashi, hopefully next time


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the Saturday would be best for everyone x


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah I think saturday was preferred by everyone too 

Ooh excited now only 3 weekend away! What time shall we meet? I'm guessing its going to depend on the train/bus times for those getting them?


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Becki&Daisy are sad they live so far away :crying:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Perhaps early afternoon about 1pmish?

Aww Becki!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> Becki&Daisy are sad they live so far away :crying:


Aw you'll just have to move down here lol



sequeena said:


> Perhaps early afternoon about 1pmish?
> 
> Aww Becki!


Suits meeeee.

I'm gonna be drivin over so if you want a lift ur welcome


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw serious? Sure you can fit the monster in the back? :laugh:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Aw serious? Sure you can fit the monster in the back? :laugh:


Lol. How big is she? I've got a clio, but im sure she can fit on the backseat - you may just have to have Decks on your lap that's all lol.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

that time suits me too.....need to make sure i get up early and avoid the pc at all costs otherwise i`ll still be sat here at that time


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol. How big is she? I've got a clio, but im sure she can fit on the backseat - you may just have to have Decks on your lap that's all lol.


Err let me think, I'm sure she'll fit lol!! I don't mind having a Decks on my lap or I'll sit in the back with the monster if needs be


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Well...we'd be moving UP actually as we're on the south coast... but yes we should!! haha

Hope you all have a lovely time!! 
If you ever fancy walkies in Sussex let me know  



..... Just got to try and explain to Daisy why we can't go now... LOL


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Err let me think, I'm sure she'll fit lol!! I don't mind having a Decks on my lap or I'll sit in the back with the monster if needs be


Lol i'm sure we'll fit in! Gives me a good excuse to clear out my car anyway, got so much junk in there you wouldn't believe lol. Decks is only ickle anyway so he doesn't take up much room.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol i'm sure we'll fit in! Gives me a good excuse to clear out my car anyway, got so much junk in there you wouldn't believe lol. Decks is only ickle anyway so he doesn't take up much room.


See it's times like this I wish I had small dogs :laugh:

Aw poor Daisy  I'm sure she'll get over it lol with some extra treats


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> Well...we'd be moving UP actually as we're on the south coast... but yes we should!! haha
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely time!!
> If you ever fancy walkies in Sussex let me know
> ...


aww I hope she understands lol.



sequeena said:


> See it's times like this I wish I had small dogs :laugh:
> 
> Aw poor Daisy  I'm sure she'll get over it lol with some extra treats


lol, yes having small dogs does have its advantage...though you wouldnt THINK he's small by the amount of bed he hogs! lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh I can imagine. My mum's JRT takes up so room it's unbelievable!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> Well...we'd be moving UP actually as we're on the south coast... but yes we should!! haha
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely time!!
> If you ever fancy walkies in Sussex let me know
> ...


awwww 

tell Daisy we`ll take lots of pics then she can edit them and put a pic of herself in to make it look like she was there.......don`t worry, the men in white coats are stuck in traffic but they`ll be here for me soon


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh I can imagine. My mum's JRT takes up so room it's unbelievable!


Lol. yes for a little dogs they sure can stretch out!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

muffin`s online looking for a sparkly new collar so that she can look her best on the walk....she`s trying out some ear muffs too so her ears don`t get warm


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> muffin`s online looking for a sparkly new collar so that she can look her best on the walk....she`s trying out some ear muffs too so her ears don`t get warm


aww she looks very cosy in them! and very stylish too! I need to get me some ear muffs lol. 
I noticed last night that one of the plastic bits on Decks' collar has snapped so Im on the hunt for a new Rogz one - can't seem to find the same design in his size though, save me buying a new matching lead then aswell  lol. 2 years isn't bad for a £5 collar mind is it!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> aww she looks very cosy in them! and very stylish too! I need to get me some ear muffs lol.
> I noticed last night that one of the plastic bits on Decks' collar has snapped so Im on the hunt for a new Rogz one - can't seem to find the same design in his size though, save me buying a new matching lead then aswell  lol. 2 years isn't bad for a £5 collar mind is it!


2 years is very good!!! mind she`s on her 2nd one but they only cost £4 from pets at home (i like to buy pink girly ones to annoy my oh) she love nothing more than to scratch them till the top layer comes off 

need to get her a new name tag too as she lost it out the back garden and most likely buried it


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> 2 years is very good!!! mind she`s on her 2nd one but they only cost £4 from pets at home (i like to buy pink girly ones to annoy my oh) she love nothing more than to scratch them till the top layer comes off
> 
> need to get her a new name tag too as she lost it out the back garden and most likely buried it


Have a look at Rogz Collars they are really good quality. we bought one for the OH's dog (lives with his dad next door-but-one) and he's a bugger for wrecking collars, but he's had it about a year now and its still looking good! smells a bit, but a good wash should sort that out. They mainly do boy collars, but they do do some girly ones.

I had Decks' tag from the machine in [email protected] but you can get them cheaper on ebay. I like the ones from the machine though, theyre shiny - had one off ebay before and it was a dull/matt finish and didn't feel as good quality so I wasn't so keen.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i had looked at those ones but i prefer leather ones for some reason, plus i know with her if i put a clip lock on she`d pull it right off, she constantly pulled the cats off like it was a game 

i like the one she has but she`s had the same one since we got her so i guess it`s time for a change. was looking at this one Diamante Dog Collar Pink Mock Croc 53cm Jewelled Charm on eBay (end time 21-Jan-10 16:05:40 GMT) but i`m not sure is 2cm is a bit too small for a dog her size 

i just found these on ebay BONE PET TAGS BUY 1 GET 1 FREE + FREE ENGRAVING on eBay (end time 25-Jan-10 09:14:55 GMT) not bad considering in [email protected] i`m sure i paid about £6 for that design (and the joy of playing with the machine )

oh and not to forget, she got a lovely new raincoat for the walk in case it rains Masta Deluxe Waterproof Dog Coat: Pink: 18' | from trot2.com i had bought her a jacket but it was really expensive and when it arrived it was poor quality so it got sent back and the ones i got her for xmas were too small so she`s being spoiled now


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i had looked at those ones but i prefer leather ones for some reason, plus i know with her if i put a clip lock on she`d pull it right off, she constantly pulled the cats off like it was a game
> 
> i like the one she has but she`s had the same one since we got her so i guess it`s time for a change. was looking at this one Diamante Dog Collar Pink Mock Croc 53cm Jewelled Charm on eBay (end time 21-Jan-10 16:05:40 GMT) but i`m not sure is 2cm is a bit too small for a dog her size
> 
> ...


aww cute collar! its times like this I wish we hadn't bought a boy dog LOL.
She's being mega spoilt! that coat is lovely  she's gonna be the best dressed dog on the block! hehe.

How much more is she likely to grow? can't remember how old she is? have they got any slightly wider collars of the same design? if they have then maybe a slightly wider one would be better, but if not I don't think the 2cm one would be too small (judging from what I've seen in photos.) how wide is her current collar?

Edited to add: DOH! just read your sig LOL.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> aww cute collar! its times like this I wish we hadn't bought a boy dog LOL.
> She's being mega spoilt! that coat is lovely  she's gonna be the best dressed dog on the block! hehe.
> 
> How much more is she likely to grow? can't remember how old she is? have they got any slightly wider collars of the same design? if they have then maybe a slightly wider one would be better, but if not I don't think the 2cm one would be too small (judging from what I've seen in photos.) how wide is her current collar?
> ...


i`m making up for xmas, all her things kept getting messed up but i`m sure this jacket will fit her as i measured her and she`s 19.1" so i got 20" to be safe

i honestly don`t see her growing much more, she roughly average size for a field springer at the moment. i just looked on [email protected] and the one she has is apparently 5cm but when i measured it was 2cm  Floral Pink Polka Dot Faux Leather Dog Collar by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

if that`s the case the other one should be fine, i`m so confused now lol

there`s so many cute boy collars on ebay, there`s even one with lights going round it lol

Black Leather Dog Collar With Bone Design - Small Size on eBay (end time 07-Feb-10 13:49:35 GMT)

Flashing LED Hi Viz Dog Collar x large 70cm on eBay (end time 04-Feb-10 18:07:20 GMT)


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`m making up for xmas, all her things kept getting messed up but i`m sure this jacket will fit her as i measured her and she`s 19.1" so i got 20" to be safe
> 
> i honestly don`t see her growing much more, she roughly average size for a field springer at the moment. i just looked on [email protected] and the one she has is apparently 5cm but when i measured it was 2cm  Floral Pink Polka Dot Faux Leather Dog Collar by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
> 
> ...


Aw that's cute, I saw that earlier in black! were you looking at the 'packaged' dimensions? cos they have packaged and product dimensions - it is listed as 2cm in the product bit? I reckon if shes at or almost as big as shes gonna get then go for it 

Ha how cool is that one with lights on?! the OH wants to get him a black one, might show him that one with the bones on and see what he thinks  you're such a bad influence I'm looking at collars now instead of doing work that i'm paid to do! hehe.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Aw that's cute, I saw that earlier in black! were you looking at the 'packaged' dimensions? cos they have packaged and product dimensions - it is listed as 2cm in the product bit? I reckon if shes at or almost as big as shes gonna get then go for it
> 
> Ha how cool is that one with lights on?! the OH wants to get him a black one, might show him that one with the bones on and see what he thinks  you're such a bad influence I'm looking at collars now instead of doing work that i'm paid to do! hehe.


 i am really bad, i`ve got 3 loads of ironing i keep putting off and the hoovering and bedding to change....i`ll start at 2 

one thing is for sure though, you wouldn`t lose your dog with that collar on lol. there was a blue one with bones on too much cheaper but looked poor quality.

just looked at the product dimensions lol i`m so dumb at times! i think any bigger might look a bit too big on her neck, that one sits just perfect so i`m gonna go for it


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i am really bad, i`ve got 3 loads of ironing i keep putting off and the hoovering and bedding to change....i`ll start at 2
> 
> one thing is for sure though, you wouldn`t lose your dog with that collar on lol. there was a blue one with bones on too much cheaper but looked poor quality.
> 
> just looked at the product dimensions lol i`m so dumb at times! i think any bigger might look a bit too big on her neck, that one sits just perfect so i`m gonna go for it


Lol, there you are i'll start work at 2 too lmao!

No deffo wouldn't lose him with all those lights lol. but then I think i'd be embarrased to take him out with that on LOL. I've bookmarked the black one now, looks good quality so might get that on payday if I dont see one I prefer more. I think black looks good on him, think blue might clash with his coat anyway

Well if its perfect on her go for it! Do they do a matching lead? hehe


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> that time suits me too.....need to make sure i get up early and avoid the pc at all costs otherwise i`ll still be sat here at that time


Well if we swap mobile numbers soon in pm then I can text you til you move your bum n come meet me!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol, there you are i'll start work at 2 too lmao!
> 
> No deffo wouldn't lose him with all those lights lol. but then I think i'd be embarrased to take him out with that on LOL. I've bookmarked the black one now, looks good quality so might get that on payday if I dont see one I prefer more. I think black looks good on him, think blue might clash with his coat anyway
> 
> Well if its perfect on her go for it! Do they do a matching lead? hehe


oh no, cause i was looking at the package dimensions i just realised it`s too long so i may have to get a baby blue one in the same style. i`ve sent a pm to see if they have any other pink ones. don`t get me started on leads, they do matching ones but i prefer retractable and i`ve been looking at these 2

NEW QUALITY BLING RETRACTABLE DOG LEAD LEASH SKY BLUE on eBay (end time 24-Jan-10 13:22:50 GMT)

5m/50kg RETRACTABLE DOG LEAD IN PINK WITH LED LIGHTS on eBay (end time 07-Feb-10 20:09:06 GMT)

she doesn`t even need a new lead i`m just procrastinating



ParkNBark said:


> Well if we swap mobile numbers soon in pm then I can text you til you move your bum n come meet me!


i`ll send you it in a pm at some point today 

just wondering as i never thought to ask before. do all your dogs get offlead to run??


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> oh no, cause i was looking at the package dimensions i just realised it`s too long so i may have to get a baby blue one in the same style. i`ve sent a pm to see if they have any other pink ones. don`t get me started on leads, they do matching ones but i prefer retractable and i`ve been looking at these 2
> 
> NEW QUALITY BLING RETRACTABLE DOG LEAD LEASH SKY BLUE on eBay (end time 24-Jan-10 13:22:50 GMT)
> 
> ...


Ooh i like the blue one! very funky! I've got a matching rogz lead for Decks, and a retractable one. don't use the matchign one much though, only if i'm taking him over my parents/nans/in laws etc, or if we are going for a walk somewhere we he's going to be off lead majority of the time, its easier to shove in my bag then 

What length collar does she need? I had a quick look and they have got a pink one 10-12" and this one is 13-16" Diamante Dog Collar Pink Mock Croc 47cm Jewelled Charm on eBay (end time 13-Feb-10 14:22:30 GMT)


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Ooh i like the blue one! very funky! I've got a matching rogz lead for Decks, and a retractable one. don't use the matchign one much though, only if i'm taking him over my parents/nans/in laws etc, or if we are going for a walk somewhere we he's going to be off lead majority of the time, its easier to shove in my bag then
> 
> What length collar does she need? I had a quick look and they have got a pink one 10-12" and this one is 13-16" Diamante Dog Collar Pink Mock Croc 47cm Jewelled Charm on eBay (end time 13-Feb-10 14:22:30 GMT)


i love the blue one too but not sure if i can justify that much on a dog lead lol when the pink one is cheaper and has a light for night time. i can`t decide lol if i get the blue one it`d look better with the blue collar 

i think they just put that pink one on after i enquired as it wasn`t there earlier


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i love the blue one too but not sure if i can justify that much on a dog lead lol when the pink one is cheaper and has a light for night time. i can`t decide lol if i get the blue one it`d look better with the blue collar
> 
> i think they just put that pink one on after i enquired as it wasn`t there earlier


I copied and pasted the title text and it showed about 5 i think, so try that incase she needs one slightly smaller. dunno what size spaniel's necks are! lol.

Oh yeah the light would come in handy actually! how bright would it be though? 
so much for housework eh! i'm multitasking only coming on here when the phone goes hehe


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> I copied and pasted the title text and it showed about 5 i think, so try that incase she needs one slightly smaller. dunno what size spaniel's necks are! lol.
> 
> Oh yeah the light would come in handy actually! how bright would it be though?
> so much for housework eh! i'm multitasking only coming on here when the phone goes hehe


i`ve quickly hoovered lol my illness from the start of the week seems to have led onto a head cold, guess since i was already weak another bug decided to jump on the bandwagon 

i`m actually sat here debating in my head about what i should get and what i shouldn`t lmao

i`m so worried about this walk at gnoll park since muffin can`t go off lead so i don`t know how she`ll react to the others being off


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`ve quickly hoovered lol my illness from the start of the week seems to have led onto a head cold, guess since i was already weak another bug decided to jump on the bandwagon
> 
> i`m actually sat here debating in my head about what i should get and what i shouldn`t lmao
> 
> i`m so worried about this walk at gnoll park since muffin can`t go off lead so i don`t know how she`ll react to the others being off


Aww, I got hoovering to look forward to when I get home later. plus a load of dishes, and i've got a million and one clothes to put away lol. My mission for this weekend is to have gone through the house cleaning and tidying everyroom, and throwing away any rubbish! The OH is working all weekend, so i'm going to make the most of the peace and quiet and try and get my house back in order!

Why can't she go offlead? Decks has got a bit of selective hearing, he's not great at recall especially when there is another dog farrrr more interesting than me around LOL. If she's on her extendy she'll be fine though! I'll probably put Decks on his lead some of the time if he starts igoring me. You might find though that if you let her off and they are all playing together, she'll stick with the other dogs so if the others run back when called she will come too. I was thinking about what to wear earlier LOL.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Aww, I got hoovering to look forward to when I get home later. plus a load of dishes, and i've got a million and one clothes to put away lol. My mission for this weekend is to have gone through the house cleaning and tidying everyroom, and throwing away any rubbish! The OH is working all weekend, so i'm going to make the most of the peace and quiet and try and get my house back in order!
> 
> Why can't she go offlead? Decks has got a bit of selective hearing, he's not great at recall especially when there is another dog farrrr more interesting than me around LOL. If she's on her extendy she'll be fine though! I'll probably put Decks on his lead some of the time if he starts igoring me. You might find though that if you let her off and they are all playing together, she'll stick with the other dogs so if the others run back when called she will come too. I was thinking about what to wear earlier LOL.


it`s so much easier to clean when they`re not there isn`t it lol

she`s never been offlead as i`m petrified she`ll run away, this is partly what we`re gonna be doing in these training classes


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> it`s so much easier to clean when they`re not there isn`t it lol
> 
> she`s never been offlead as i`m petrified she`ll run away, this is partly what we`re gonna be doing in these training classes


oh yeah much, OH just makes mess whenever i clean up, so I'm following him around then cleaning up again LOL.

I'm sure she won't run away, I was the same with Decks though to be honest - It was actually my dad who let him off lead first when he stole him for the day lol. See how you feel on the walk anyway, there will be enough of us there to keep an eye on her if you are happy to let her off. Take some nice treats for her, something that smells lovely to her so she's got some extra incentive to come back then. The thing is, if you never let her off she's not going to have a chance to show you she can come back is she?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> oh yeah much, OH just makes mess whenever i clean up, so I'm following him around then cleaning up again LOL.
> 
> I'm sure she won't run away, I was the same with Decks though to be honest - It was actually my dad who let him off lead first when he stole him for the day lol. See how you feel on the walk anyway, there will be enough of us there to keep an eye on her if you are happy to let her off. Take some nice treats for her, something that smells lovely to her so she's got some extra incentive to come back then. The thing is, if you never let her off she's not going to have a chance to show you she can come back is she?


i know but she`s just sooooo hyper and fast she might decide something else is more interesting than whatever i have and be off in a split second. we`re starting these classes on tuesday so i`ll have a word with him and see what he suggests, we`ll have been to a couple by the time of the walk so maybe i`ll be a bit more confident then


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Yeah I think saturday was preferred by everyone too
> 
> Ooh excited now only 3 weekend away! What time shall we meet? I'm guessing its going to depend on the train/bus times for those getting them?


would it be OK if I came? if I can get a lift


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i know but she`s just sooooo hyper and fast she might decide something else is more interesting than whatever i have and be off in a split second. we`re starting these classes on tuesday so i`ll have a word with him and see what he suggests, we`ll have been to a couple by the time of the walk so maybe i`ll be a bit more confident then


Good Plan! I'm going to put some pics up I took of Decks the last time we were in Gnoll Park now!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> would it be OK if I came? if I can get a lift


of course! the more the merrier!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> of course! the more the merrier!


didn't want to muscle in lol I think it would do Shaya good to socialise with other dogs than my own and me to see something other than my street lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> didn't want to muscle in lol I think it would do Shaya good to socialise with other dogs than my own and me to see something other than my street lol


Lol course your not mun! it was an open invitation to all members! where are you from?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol course your not mun! it was an open invitation to all members! where are you from?


thats OK then  from the Rhondda, so not too far from Neath, my mother goes over some weekends so I just have to convince her that she needs to go that Saturday and to take me along too lol Perhaps the offer of paying the petrol will do the trick


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> thats OK then  from the Rhondda, so not too far from Neath, my mother goes over some weekends so I just have to convince her that she needs to go that Saturday and to take me along too lol Perhaps the offer of paying the petrol will do the trick


Lol, i'm sure it will! bet you had lots of snow over there!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes loads of the stuff, I have put some pics I took yesterday in general chat if you want to see them, the kids have been off school more than they have been there since Christmas lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> yes loads of the stuff, I have put some pics I took yesterday in general chat if you want to see them, the kids have been off school more than they have been there since Christmas lol


I was just looking at those actually! thats a lotta snow lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> would it be OK if I came? if I can get a lift


awesome, the more the merrier


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awesome, the more the merrier


Indeedy doody! I hope the weather is nice!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Im too far away  My wolfies would of loved to come & meet everybodies dogs


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Im too far away  My wolfies would of loved to come & meet everybodies dogs


Aw and we would love to meet your wolfies  can you post one down? hehe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> I was just looking at those actually! thats a lotta snow lol


I know, way too much lol


Leah84 said:


> awesome, the more the merrier


 lets hope I can get that lift now


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Im too far away  My wolfies would of loved to come & meet everybodies dogs


it`s funny that you should post that, i was just about to send you a comment saying how i just met my first ever wolfhound and got to play with her. she was a massive cream coloured girl and so friendly :001_tt1:

i was gonna say you should hide on a train and come for our walk  i never seen one in person before, they`re just big gentle giants!!!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> it`s funny that you should post that, i was just about to send you a comment saying how i just met my first ever wolfhound and got to play with her. she was a massive cream coloured girl and so friendly :001_tt1:
> 
> i was gonna say you should hide on a train and come for our walk  i never seen one in person before, they`re just big gentle giants!!!


I dont think anybody would notice a small horse on the train :blush: they are just gentle giants, alot of people think they are big lumps that dont like dogs but they dooooo :wink:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> it`s funny that you should post that, i was just about to send you a comment saying how i just met my first ever wolfhound and got to play with her. she was a massive cream coloured girl and so friendly :001_tt1:
> 
> i was gonna say you should hide on a train and come for our walk  i never seen one in person before, they`re just big gentle giants!!!


Aww, I want to meet one  very jealous of u leah!


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`ll send you it in a pm at some point today
> just wondering as i never thought to ask before. do all your dogs get offlead to run??


Well all the ones I've owned before did yup. Trained them and made sure they had good recall then yeh. Never thought not to tbh! Although, my old girl is going deaf now but she doesn't wander far and new girl, Millie(who is coming on the walk), hasn't had much training at all (altho she comes back in the house and out the garden if she knows I have treats!) and she is 10 months! So I won't be letting her off lead I don't think.....dunno...depends...
Actually, I shall have to get a long line. I want to get a couple of them anyway for clients dogs.



Vixie said:


> didn't want to muscle in lol I think it would do Shaya good to socialise with other dogs than my own and me to see something other than my street lol


Cool! :smile5:



RachyBobs said:


> Im too far away  My wolfies would of loved to come & meet everybodies dogs


 I would SO love to huggle your dogs!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> I dont think anybody would notice a small horse on the train :blush: they are just gentle giants, alot of people think they are big lumps that dont like dogs but they dooooo :wink:


i have to admit, i fell in love with that girl. was walking to meet my oh and he was waiting in the car trying to rush me but when i seen her i just had to say hello to her and she licked my hand as i stroked her, very friendly indeed. she had a good sniff first as she could smell muffin off me, didn`t even bother much with muffin herself. i`d love to be able to own one as they`re so amazing but i know we couldn`t provide the space for one....well not for the time being anyway  yours are gorgeous!!



rachy86xx said:


> Aww, I want to meet one  very jealous of u leah!


it was really random, i told my oh to wait close to the church on the roundabout in morriston and i`d walk muffin to there and he could drive us back......i was a lot longer than i said i`d be lol i automatically thought it looked like one of rachybobs dogs but wasn`t sure due to the colouring so had to ask the owner


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Btw Leah....where you going to puppy/dog classes? 
I'm going to try one in town near Tesco next week. Very cheap just hope it's good one.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i have to admit, i fell in love with that girl. was walking to meet my oh and he was waiting in the car trying to rush me but when i seen her i just had to say hello to her and she licked my hand as i stroked her, very friendly indeed. she had a good sniff first as she could smell muffin off me, didn`t even bother much with muffin herself. i`d love to be able to own one as they`re so amazing but i know we couldn`t provide the space for one....well not for the time being anyway  yours are gorgeous!!
> 
> it was really random, i told my oh to wait close to the church on the roundabout in morriston and i`d walk muffin to there and he could drive us back......i was a lot longer than i said i`d be lol i automatically thought it looked like one of rachybobs dogs but wasn`t sure due to the colouring so had to ask the owner


Thankyou! What did you ask the owner? Is this RachyBobs dog? :lol:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Btw Leah....where you going to puppy/dog classes?
> I'm going to try one in town near Tesco next week. Very cheap just hope it's good one.


well we`re going to a problem dog course in port talbot for 3 weeks with these guys Best Paw Forward School For Dogs

then i`ll be taking her to ones in swansea after that for socialisation, she`s good around other dogs but i`d rather take her to socialisation classes as it means she`ll be meeting more dogs than on a regular walk

do you know the name of the one you`re using?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie bring me the PUPPY :001_tt1:


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> well we`re going to a problem dog course in port talbot for 3 weeks with these guys Best Paw Forward School For Dogs
> then i`ll be taking her to ones in swansea after that for socialisation, she`s good around other dogs but i`d rather take her to socialisation classes as it means she`ll be meeting more dogs than on a regular walk


Aahhh cool ok. Enjoy! 


Leah84 said:


> do you know the name of the one you`re using?


It's in St. Phillips Community Centre/Hall opposite Tesco in town. I can pm you the phone number if you like. I've only been once without Millie to check it out. Idon't know how good it is yet....hoping it's good becos it's so close for me and VERY cheap.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Thankyou! What did you ask the owner? Is this RachyBobs dog? :lol:


LMAO :laugh:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Thankyou! What did you ask the owner? Is this RachyBobs dog? :lol:


hahahahah nooooooo i just recognised the breed, think if i asked that i`d have got strange looks  it`s not common to see them around here so i was quite shocked


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Aahhh cool ok. Enjoy!
> 
> It's in St. Phillips Community Centre/Hall opposite Tesco in town. I can pm you the phone number if you like. I've only been once without Millie to check it out. Idon't know how good it is yet....hoping it's good becos it's so close for me and VERY cheap.


the one we`ll be going to after this course is in pontardawe and is with the same people who do the course, it`s only £3.50 per session which is really good.

see if i have treats in my hand muffin will come bounding towards me and always has but she`s still not been trained proper recall and i worry that if i did let her offlead that`d be the one time she ignored me. she`s very dog and cat friendly i`m just worried i`d lose her


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Aahh cool. Pontardawe too far for me as I don't drive...........yet! (one of my goals for this year) Sounds good though, enjoy!
I know what you mean about losing them....I'm gonna be nervous when the time comes to let Millie offlead.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's ok, we have a herder in the group who can run lightening fast and will herd up anyone who goes AWOL


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It's ok, we have a herder in the group who can run lightening fast and will herd up anyone who goes AWOL


Yay!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Yay!!


Though she's not that good at applying the brakes :laugh:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It's ok, we have a herder in the group who can run lightening fast and will herd up anyone who goes AWOL


Lol. We're sorted then


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol. We're sorted then


Yeah until she's running towards you and forgets how to use her brakes :laugh: No sersiously guys it will be fine  I was the first when I let Sky off for the first time and boy can she run but she always listens and comes back :thumbup1:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yeah until she's running towards you and forgets how to use her brakes :laugh: No sersiously guys it will be fine  I was the first when I let Sky off for the first time and boy can she run but she always listens and comes back :thumbup1:


Lol Decks can have a braking issue sometimes too! lol. Yeah they'll all be fine, i find dogs will tend to follow each other so as long as one dog is listening....


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Aahh cool. Pontardawe too far for me as I don't drive...........yet! (one of my goals for this year) Sounds good though, enjoy!
> I know what you mean about losing them....I'm gonna be nervous when the time comes to let Millie offlead.


my oh told me i best take a tent with me if i plan on letting her offlead cause i`m not allowed back without her hahaha he has so much faith in me 

muffin doesn`t have brakes, she`s gonna be in her element with the other dogs although she may be a bit weary at first until she sees they`re friendly


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> my oh told me i best take a tent with me if i plan on letting her offlead cause i`m not allowed back without her hahaha he has so much faith in me
> 
> muffin doesn`t have brakes, she`s gonna be in her element with the other dogs although she may be a bit weary at first until she sees they`re friendly


LOLOl, don't worry we wont let her run off, you shall be going home with one tired, happy dog.....unless she falls in love with Decks, an then she's coming home with me  lol.

They'll all have fun, I love watching dogs play together. Decks will be sleeping like a baby when he gets home after it lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Vixie bring me the PUPPY :001_tt1:


haha you can have a lend but I want her back lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha you can have a lend but I want her back lol


I'll swap you 

You bringing just the one?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Yeah until she's running towards you and forgets how to use her brakes :laugh: No sersiously guys it will be fine  I was the first when I let Sky off for the first time and boy can she run but she always listens and comes back :thumbup1:


the first time you leave them off is nerve-wracking isnt it, but they don't usually go too far from you  Shaya hasnt been let off lead yet, still a bit to young I think, so she will be lead only on the day probably


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> I'll swap you
> 
> You bringing just the one?


haha for witch one 

probably just the one, might bring Tia my chihuahua, not sure yet?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> the first time you leave them off is nerve-wracking isnt it, but they don't usually go too far from you  Shaya hasnt been let off lead yet, still a bit to young I think, so she will be lead only on the day probably


Yeah they tend to stick close to you and always look back to see if you're still there 

ETA: omigosh money saving expert seems to be down nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> LOLOl, don't worry we wont let her run off, you shall be going home with one tired, happy dog.....unless she falls in love with Decks, an then she's coming home with me  lol.
> 
> They'll all have fun, I love watching dogs play together. Decks will be sleeping like a baby when he gets home after it lol.


hehe i`m excited, hopefully this trainer will be able to help us with offlead stuff before we come so that`ll help but i`m sure since she`ll be more interested in the dogs than anything else

forgot to mention, i got the baby blue collar and the blue lead with flowers.....haven`t told the oh yet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Yeah they tend to stick close to you and always look back to see if you're still there


yep just in case you run off , mine cant even leave me to to the toilet without following me  lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> the first time you leave them off is nerve-wracking isnt it, but they don't usually go too far from you  Shaya hasnt been let off lead yet, still a bit to young I think, so she will be lead only on the day probably


haha you haven`t met my springer then, she loves running as much as she can  although i`m not sure if they behave different when the lead`s off, she probably wouldn`t notice lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> hehe i`m excited, hopefully this trainer will be able to help us with offlead stuff before we come so that`ll help but i`m sure since she`ll be more interested in the dogs than anything else
> 
> forgot to mention, i got the baby blue collar and the blue lead with flowers.....haven`t told the oh yet


he doesnt need to know lol just put it on her he may not even notice lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> yep just in case you run off , mine cant even leave me to to the toilet without following me  lol


I get that with the biggest 2 and the cat always insists on sitting in the bath. It's like something out of a Stephen King film :laugh:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> haha you haven`t met my springer then, she loves running as much as she can  although i`m not sure if they behave different when the lead`s off, she probably wouldn`t notice lol


haha theres always an exception lol I'm sure she will learn quickly  my collie will run ahead but always stops and checks where I am, but if she saw a squirrel she may forget I exist lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hehe i`m excited, hopefully this trainer will be able to help us with offlead stuff before we come so that`ll help but i`m sure since she`ll be more interested in the dogs than anything else
> 
> forgot to mention, i got the baby blue collar and the blue lead with flowers.....haven`t told the oh yet


hehe. Put them on her, reckon he'll notice? lol. my OH saw a guy walking a dalmation wearing one of those LED collars last night! he thought it was mega cool lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> I get that with the biggest 2 and the cat always insists on sitting in the bath. It's like something out of a Stephen King film :laugh:


hahaha  and the cats just stare at you while your there don't they, they don't know the meaning of privacy lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha for witch one
> 
> probably just the one, might bring Tia my chihuahua, not sure yet?


how many have you got altoghether?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> hahaha  and the cats just stare at you while your there don't they, they don't know the meaning of privacy lol


Oh yes it's quite scary and then they attempt to come for a sniff!!

I need a lock on my bathroom door ASAP!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Also, vixie bring them alllll!!!
I've never met a chi before!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> he doesnt need to know lol just put it on her he may not even notice lol


he knows a got a new jacket for her and just said 'she`s going on a dam walk not to milan on the catwalk' she needs a new collar so that`ll be ok but i`ll have to pull her old lead so much it stops retracting or something 



Vixie said:


> haha theres always an exception lol I'm sure she will learn quickly  my collie will run ahead but always stops and checks where I am, but if she saw a squirrel she may forget I exist lol


she`s like that with birds, i always think she`s gonna take off with her ears flapping so much lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> how many have you got altoghether?


I have a border collie, GSD pup and 3 chihuahuas


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I have a border collie, GSD pup and 3 chihuahuas


Aww bring em all lol. I've never met a chi either, only a JRT x Chi! Just been nosing at your pics!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Oh yes it's quite scary and then they attempt to come for a sniff!!
> 
> I need a lock on my bathroom door ASAP!


haha oh yes the sniff is very off putting lol
I dont have a lock on mine eather and they just push the door open when I'm in there  



sequeena said:


> Also, vixie bring them alllll!!!
> I've never met a chi before!


haha I wont bring them all I think 5 dogs would be a bit too much lol 



Leah84 said:


> he knows a got a new jacket for her and just said 'she`s going on a dam walk not to milan on the catwalk' she needs a new collar so that`ll be ok but i`ll have to pull her old lead so much it stops retracting or something
> 
> she`s like that with birds, i always think she`s gonna take off with her ears flapping so much lol


well not much he can do now you have ordered it lol  

haha I can picture her flying over head dive-bombing the other birds :lol:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Aww bring em all lol. I've never met a chi either, only a JRT x Chi! Just been nosing at your pics!


I think 5 may be a bit too many to fit in my mothers Nissan micra lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha oh yes the sniff is very off putting lol
> I dont have a lock on mine eather and they just push the door open when I'm in there
> 
> haha I wont bring them all I think 5 dogs would be a bit too much lol
> ...


noooo the more the merrier!hehe

and vixie's right leah! what can he do.... LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> noooo the more the merrier!hehe
> 
> and vixie's right leah! what can he do.... LOL


 for the first time I think I will stick to just the one or two lol easier to manage on my own with lots of new dogs for them to meet  but firt I have to get Shaya used to meeting lots of new dogs so it wont be a shock to her system on the day lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

got to go for 5 my eldest boy needs the pc for school work, I will be glad when the school re-opens and I can have my PC back lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> for the first time I think I will stick to just the one or two lol easier to manage on my own with lots of new dogs for them to meet  but firt I have to get Shaya used to meeting lots of new dogs so it wont be a shock to her system on the day lol


Lol fair enough.



Vixie said:


> got to go for 5 my eldest boy needs the pc for school work, I will be glad when the school re-opens and I can have my PC back lol


HaHa I bet, have you still got lots up there? its all been melted by the rain down here


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Snow all gone here too! 

So...anyone got one of those long lines? I want to get one I think. Prev. owner gave me a little extending lead for her but it's not great and feels flimsy. I have an ordinary lead I bought her which is fine but want a loooooooooooong line!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Snow all gone here too!
> 
> So...anyone got one of those long lines? I want to get one I think. Prev. owner gave me a little extending lead for her but it's not great and feels flimsy. I have an ordinary lead I bought her which is fine but want a loooooooooooong line!


No I havent got a long line, just have a Rogz Lead (to match his collar hehe) and an extendy one. Want to get a longer extendy one though cos its not that long. Have a look on ebay, might get one cheaper on there.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't use a long line, sorry  Got a horse lead thing though :laugh:


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Ta girls. I'll check ebay etc 

[email protected] lead!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

yup we`re all clear here can`t say i`ve ever been so glad to see the rain!

we`ve only got the 5m extending leads but they work well enough for us


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> yup we`re all clear here can`t say i`ve ever been so glad to see the rain!
> 
> we`ve only got the 5m extending leads but they work well enough for us


I know, i normally complain when its raining lol but i'm glad to see it this week! felt like ages since we had rain before now!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> I know, i normally complain when its raining lol but i'm glad to see it this week! felt like ages since we had rain before now!


the only complaint i have is muffin rushes in the door and before we can grab a towel she`s started attacking the sofa to get the water off :lol: can`t wait for this jacket to arrive


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Ta girls. I'll check ebay etc
> 
> [email protected] lead!


not sure how long you want it, but what about this: 
30ft LONG LINE TRAINING LEAD RECALL DOG PUPPY TRACKING on eBay (end time 15-Jan-10 20:18:20 GMT)


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Give me the snow back the dogs have trampled mud everywhere!!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> the only complaint i have is muffin rushes in the door and before we can grab a towel she`s started attacking the sofa to get the water off :lol: can`t wait for this jacket to arrive


hahaha, see in the rain I keep Decks on his lead, with it locked short till I can dry him off. He;s quite good though, he'll wait to have his paws dried..well MOST of the time lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Give me the snow back the dogs have trampled mud everywhere!!


Lol  Teach em to wipe their paws at the door hehe


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol  Teach em to wipe their paws at the door hehe


Yeah I wish pmsl!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yeah I wish pmsl!


I'm sure it can be done lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol fair enough.
> 
> HaHa I bet, have you still got lots up there? its all been melted by the rain down here


still loads of snow here but then we did have a couple of feet of the stuff lol its raining now so I'm hoping it clears it away, so happy to see the rain for a change


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this lead looks OK 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-50-FT-TRA...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs?hash=item19b932d657


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> this lead looks OK
> 
> NEW - 50 FT TRAINING /EXERCISE DOG LEAD - LARGE - BLACK on eBay (end time 13-Feb-10 13:12:38 GMT)


bargain. a 10m lead is £15 in [email protected]


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> not sure how long you want it, but what about this:
> 30ft LONG LINE TRAINING LEAD RECALL DOG PUPPY TRACKING on eBay (end time 15-Jan-10 20:18:20 GMT)


now who`s the one searching through ebay 

how would that lead work if the dog was right next to you lol you`d either have 30ft of rope in your hand all scrunched up or it`d be trailing. do they not make retractable training lines?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> now who`s the one searching through ebay
> 
> how would that lead work if the dog was right next to you lol you`d either have 30ft of rope in your hand all scrunched up or it`d be trailing. do they not make retractable training lines?


lol. good point, but i don't think they do - I haven't seen any, but then I haven't looked much. I think its just a case of try and pick it up as they are running back in the tidyest way possible lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> bargain. a 10m lead is £15 in [email protected]


 that is a bargain then, I might get one myself lol 

what do you think of these?

Flashing dog collar & lead worth Â£19.99 now from Â£3.99 on eBay (end time 13-Feb-10 16:38:46 GMT)


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> that is a bargain then, I might get one myself lol
> 
> what do you think of these?
> 
> Flashing dog collar & lead worth Â£19.99 now from Â£3.99 on eBay (end time 13-Feb-10 16:38:46 GMT)


Leah found something similar yesterday, the link is in this thread..somewhere LOL. I laughed at first but thinking about it they could be really useful in the dark.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> lol. good point, but i don't think they do - I haven't seen any, but then I haven't looked much. I think its just a case of try and pick it up as they are running back in the tidyest way possible lol


in other words get in tangle 



Vixie said:


> that is a bargain then, I might get one myself lol
> 
> what do you think of these?
> 
> Flashing dog collar & lead worth Â£19.99 now from Â£3.99 on eBay (end time 13-Feb-10 16:38:46 GMT)


we were looking at them yesterday, how much would it freak people out if we all got them and went out with all our dogs haha flashing group of dogs walking towards you. people would think it was an alien invasion


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> in other words get in tangle
> 
> we were looking at them yesterday, how much would it freak people out if we all got them and went out with all our dogs haha flashing group of dogs walking towards you. people would think it was an alien invasion


yes, get in a tangle  lolol

haha that would be funny!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> in other words get in tangle
> 
> we were looking at them yesterday, how much would it freak people out if we all got them and went out with all our dogs haha flashing group of dogs walking towards you. people would think it was an alien invasion


might be worth getting them just to find out pmsl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Leah found something similar yesterday, the link is in this thread..somewhere LOL. I laughed at first but thinking about it they could be really useful in the dark.


I did the same thing, laughed then though well actually .............. lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> yes, get in a tangle  lolol
> 
> haha that would be funny!


obviously it`d have to be dark or it wouldn`t work  think i`m havign a bit of a stupid day today haha don`t know why i came out with that. i just rang my oh as well to tell him i`m freezing, not the best idea considering he works at the top of a mountain and i`m indoors


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> obviously it`d have to be dark or it wouldn`t work  think i`m havign a bit of a stupid day today haha don`t know why i came out with that. i just rang my oh as well to tell him i`m freezing, not the best idea considering he works at the top of a mountain and i`m indoors


lol. I regularly have blonde days! lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> lol. I regularly have blonde days! lol


i`m having the worst one ever lol oh just got home and asked why i was sitting at the pc with the duvet from upstairs so i told him it was cause i was cold....he pointed out that to get the duvet i had to walk past the cupboard with the boiler and it`d have been much easier to turn the heating on  think i should stop bleaching my hair, it`s frying my brain


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`m having the worst one ever lol oh just got home and asked why i was sitting at the pc with the duvet from upstairs so i told him it was cause i was cold....he pointed out that to get the duvet i had to walk past the cupboard with the boiler and it`d have been much easier to turn the heating on  think i should stop bleaching my hair, it`s frying my brain


LOL. tell him you were thinking of his pocket! You should buy some fleecy throws, saves you carting ur duvet everywhere! we had some from asda only £1.75 each! that was about a year ago though so I expect they've gone up in price now tho. keep meaning to go back to get another 2 as i really miss the throws when they're in the wash lol.


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Though she's not that good at applying the brakes :laugh:






rachy86xx said:


> not sure how long you want it, but what about this:
> 30ft LONG LINE TRAINING LEAD RECALL DOG PUPPY TRACKING on eBay (end time 15-Jan-10 20:18:20 GMT)


I saw that one but in black. Might get it. Ty 



Vixie said:


> this lead looks OK
> NEW - 50 FT TRAINING /EXERCISE DOG LEAD - LARGE - BLACK on eBay (end time 13-Feb-10 13:12:38 GMT)


50ft! Blimey! Lol. 
I wonder too how to manage a long line but I have been told by quite a few staffie owners they're brilliant. I need something very long to let her have a good wander n frolick if I keep her on lead til recall is brilliant and i haven't the confidence in the retractable little lead i have. She is quite strong already! 



Leah84 said:


> we were looking at them yesterday, how much would it freak people out if we all got them and went out with all our dogs haha flashing group of dogs walking towards you. people would think it was an alien invasion


Ha we SO should :wink:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> I saw that one but in black. Might get it. Ty
> 
> 50ft! Blimey! Lol.
> I wonder too how to manage a long line but I have been told by quite a few staffie owners they're brilliant. I need something very long to let her have a good wander n frolick if I keep her on lead til recall is brilliant and i haven't the confidence in the retractable little lead i have. She is quite strong already!
> ...


I'm sure you'll get the hang of it! you may trip over a few times, but you'll get there in the end :laugh:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Having a mastiff breed will deff give you some muscles :laugh:

And now I'm going to bed I've just been sick again  OHs alarm will be going off in a hour and a half so I can justify putting the dogs to bed for a while x


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Having a mastiff breed will deff give you some muscles :laugh:
> 
> And now I'm going to bed I've just been sick again  OHs alarm will be going off in a hour and a half so I can justify putting the dogs to bed for a while x


Aw are you not feeling well? Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Aw are you not feeling well? Hope you feel better soon!


No I've been ill since yesterday 
BTW sorry for buggering off facebook it won't work for some reason


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> No I've been ill since yesterday
> BTW sorry for buggering off facebook it won't work for some reason


aww, got a bug have you? praps leah gave it to you lol. Drink plenty of fluids you dont wanna get dehyrdated.

no worries, fb's been crashing for me all day does my head in!


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

sequeena said:


> No I've been ill since yesterday


Get better soon!


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> I'm sure you'll get the hang of it! you may trip over a few times, but you'll get there in the end :laugh:


hmy: :biggrin:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hope you feel better soon, sorry for spreading my evil germs around 

i`m in absolute agony right now, just walking back from the school with muffin and she darted after a cat pulling me over in the process and dragged me along the street a bit. my knees cut open, fingers in agony, jacket`s ripped and my hip is really grazed :crying: i`m not sure if bringing her on a walk is a good idea when i`m struggling to control her right now


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hope you feel better soon, sorry for spreading my evil germs around
> 
> i`m in absolute agony right now, just walking back from the school with muffin and she darted after a cat pulling me over in the process and dragged me along the street a bit. my knees cut open, fingers in agony, jacket`s ripped and my hip is really grazed :crying: i`m not sure if bringing her on a walk is a good idea when i`m struggling to control her right now


Aw gosh, what a little menace! hope you're ok! See how you feel closer to the time anyway hun, you can always come muffin-less  if you are that worried - though you may well feel differently later on.

I've tripped over Decks a good few times as he's more of the type to stop, stare and assess the situation before chasing after anything so I can't really offer any tried and tested tips in this situation I'm afraid. Is lead walking something you were going to look at in the dog classes or?


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`m in absolute agony right now, just walking back from the school with muffin and she darted after a cat pulling me over in the process and dragged me along the street a bit. my knees cut open, fingers in agony, jacket`s ripped and my hip is really grazed :crying: i`m not sure if bringing her on a walk is a good idea when i`m struggling to control her right now


Owch! Aaww *sends a hug*
I would feel same straight after it happened but you know what? Wait n see how she is at those classes?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw Leah we've all been there, don't worry x Perhaps you should invest in a halti or similar head collar? Sky did the same to me (even dislocated my shoulder ouch!) but now she has the halti she can't do it anymore


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope you do come. Be lovely to meet you and I need a travel buddy


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Aw Leah we've all been there, don't worry x Perhaps you should invest in a halti or similar head collar? Sky did the same to me (even dislocated my shoulder ouch!) but now she has the halti she can't do it anymore


it`s my own stupidity, when she`s on a tight leash she`s fine just pulls a lot so wouldn`t have pulled me over. i had the leash released and could see her going for the cat and i knew the i`d get pulled (did not expect it to be half as bad as it was though) but my brain froze and i didn`t think to lock the lead and stop her  she pulled all the muscles in my shoulder and arm once by doing the same with a bird when she was 4/5months haha at least sky`s a big dog and not a tiny little thing

i`m just gonna have to keep her on a short lead until she learns to walk to heal. tried practising with cheese last night getting her to walk next to me but she walked in front and jumped on me constantly so it`s gonna be a long process


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> it`s my own stupidity, when she`s on a tight leash she`s fine just pulls a lot so wouldn`t have pulled me over. i had the leash released and could see her going for the cat and i knew the i`d get pulled (did not expect it to be half as bad as it was though) but my brain froze and i didn`t think to lock the lead and stop her  she pulled all the muscles in my shoulder and arm once by doing the same with a bird when she was 4/5months haha at least sky`s a big dog and not a tiny little thing
> 
> i`m just gonna have to keep her on a short lead until she learns to walk to heal. tried practising with cheese last night getting her to walk next to me but she walked in front and jumped on me constantly so it`s gonna be a long process


Tell you what we'll swap dogs for the day


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Tell you what we'll swap dogs for the day


deal!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> hope you feel better soon, sorry for spreading my evil germs around
> 
> i`m in absolute agony right now, just walking back from the school with muffin and she darted after a cat pulling me over in the process and dragged me along the street a bit. my knees cut open, fingers in agony, jacket`s ripped and my hip is really grazed :crying: i`m not sure if bringing her on a walk is a good idea when i`m struggling to control her right now


ouch, I hope you are feeling a bit better today, I got pulled down some steps once and bumped all the way to the bottom , I'm just glad no one was about at the time to see it  lol and boy did it hurt my pride more than me I think  

Try not to worry you will get there with her, I still have problems with Angel my collie from time to time and shes 3, most of the time shes good but she has her moments usually when she sees squirrels and cats that aren't ours


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> ouch, I hope you are feeling a bit better today, I got pulled down some steps once and bumped all the way to the bottom , I'm just glad no one was about at the time to see it  lol and boy did it hurt my pride more than me I think
> 
> Try not to worry you will get there with her, I still have problems with Angel my collie from time to time and shes 3, most of the time shes good but she has her moments usually when she sees squirrels and cats that aren't ours


thanks, my joints and muscles really ache today (especially in my right arm which nearly got yanked off lol) typically i done it right at the end of my street while all the kids were coming home from school 

yeah some cat jumped from a windowsill doing jazz hands at muffin and basically enticing her to chase so i can`t blame her


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> thanks, my joints and muscles really ache today (especially in my right arm which nearly got yanked off lol) typically i done it right at the end of my street while all the kids were coming home from school
> 
> yeah some cat jumped from a windowsill doing jazz hands at muffin and basically enticing her to chase so i can`t blame her


I bet they thought it was funny lol but its not when your the one being dragged, try putting a hot water bottle on the worst affected muscles it might help 

see its those cats, they tease our dogs lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Girls when I eventually make it to come for a walk will bring Vixie with me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Girls when I eventually make it to come for a walk will bring Vixie with me


how many you bringing lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Vixie said:


> how many you bringing lol


told them I wouldnt take them all lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> told them I wouldnt take them all lol


why not lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Vixie said:


> why not lol


Do you think THEY could cope with all the dogs AND ME


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Do you think THEY could cope with all the dogs AND ME


haha it would make for an interesting day 

Ok maybe just a few of them then lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure I can handle you tashi :devil: I'm really looking forward to it, just wish I could bring all 3 

Watching it's me or the dog and this gorgeous little dascshund is barking like mad, Sky's face is hilarious :laugh:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sequeena said:


> I'm sure I can handle you tashi :devil: I'm really looking forward to it, just wish I could bring all 3
> 
> Watching it's me or the dog and this gorgeous little dascshund is barking like mad, Sky's face is hilarious :laugh:


hmm vixie has met my pack and looked after them for me so knows what they are all like


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> hmm vixie has met my pack and looked after them for me so knows what they are all like


not as badly behaved as you  you know I'm joking, they were a pleasure


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i think you should bring them all Tashi, it could prove to be quite fun


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm sure I can handle you tashi :devil: I'm really looking forward to it, just wish I could bring all 3
> 
> Watching it's me or the dog and this gorgeous little dascshund is barking like mad, Sky's face is hilarious :laugh:


i think that`s the same one i caught a bit of this morning, muffin was sitting at the tv barking like mad haha


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> i think you should bring them all Tashi, it could prove to be quite fun


you do know how many I've got lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i think that`s the same one i caught a bit of this morning, muffin was sitting at the tv barking like mad haha


lmao!! None of mine barked but Sky's face was a treat :laugh: I think they were all thinking 'wtf is that thing??'


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> you do know how many I've got lol


yup lol that`s where the fun part would come into it 



sequeena said:


> lmao!! None of mine barked but Sky's face was a treat :laugh: I think they were all thinking 'wtf is that thing??'


haha bless her

muffin barks at everything, including her reflection in the tv. she`s barking right now cause a car drove down our street  :lol:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> you do know how many I've got lol


just a couple lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ve decided i`m definitely gonna bring muffin. hopefully she`ll be a bit calmer but even if not she`s really good around other dogs so i`m sure she`ll have lots of fun and it`d be a shame to have her miss out. i`ve had her out back several times today (granted with no distractions) and she came running with first call. so long as i don`t pull every muscle in my body again we`ll be good haha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats great news, 

I really hope I can get a lift now, I would love to come


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`ve decided i`m definitely gonna bring muffin. hopefully she`ll be a bit calmer but even if not she`s really good around other dogs so i`m sure she`ll have lots of fun and it`d be a shame to have her miss out. i`ve had her out back several times today (granted with no distractions) and she came running with first call. so long as i don`t pull every muscle in my body again we`ll be good haha


Good good! Glad you seen sense! It will do all the dogs good to play together  Decks has selective hearing, sometimes he listens, sometimes he doesn't lol so I'll prob keep him on lead some of the time anyway as otherwise he won't want to walk around the park he'll just want to run around with muffin, sky and co! Lol

Took me bloody ages to catch up on this thread!! our internet is playin up so I'm using my fone n it takes ages to load!

Decks likes me or the dog too, he never woofs at the tv tho, just sits there watching. He's standing on the sofa barking at something outside now (I can't see anything our there tho!) Silly mutt lol.


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

any chance I can join in too girls? would bring the naughty huskies?
reading through I noticed a mention of the port talbot show. the
venues been changed to neath . had a letter about it this week
sounds like it will be a great afternoon I love the Gnoll had many happy
times up there over the years

look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucysmom said:


> any chance I can join in too girls? would bring the naughty huskies?
> reading through I noticed a mention of the port talbot show. the
> venues been changed to neath . had a letter about it this week
> sounds like it will be a great afternoon I love the Gnoll had many happy
> ...


they are going the same weekend as Cardiff Canine two day show so I wont be there


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lucysmom said:


> any chance I can join in too girls? would bring the naughty huskies?
> reading through I noticed a mention of the port talbot show. the
> venues been changed to neath . had a letter about it this week
> sounds like it will be a great afternoon I love the Gnoll had many happy
> ...


Sure you can 

Oh do you know the date and location? I'd love to come along for a look  Shame tashi won't be there though  Was meant to meet her at the lido but obviously that idea has gone up in flames *snicker*


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

My daughter has had a sleepover and they took over the PC so haven't popped on here for a while. Blimey u lot can talk! 



Leah84 said:


> i`ve decided i`m definitely gonna bring muffin.


Yay! 
U know I woke up the other day with a really sore shoulder. Wondered what the hell it was then realised prob. Millie pulling every time we go out :blush: She is trying and improving but owchie lol.



Lucysmom said:


> any chance I can join in too girls? would bring the naughty huskies?
> look forward to meeting you all.



I LOVE huskies! OOoooooo. Look forward to meeting you too!
ALL of you!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lucysmom said:


> any chance I can join in too girls? would bring the naughty huskies?
> reading through I noticed a mention of the port talbot show. the
> venues been changed to neath . had a letter about it this week
> sounds like it will be a great afternoon I love the Gnoll had many happy
> ...


yay i love huskies, can`t wait to meet them


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Having discovered there seem to be a lot of Staffies called "Millie" my daughter and I decided to slightly change our new girls name today. I gave my daughter the deciding vote and she picked "Lily"


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww that`s a lovely name 

i`m pleased to announce that not only will muffin b coming but she`ll also be allowed offlead. we tried her at the beach today and she done sooooo well i was really proud. i`m gonna make a thread with a couple of pics


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yaaay go Muffin! 

This will be new for Sky she's never been round so many dogs at one time. If you see a black dot zooming into the distance it's Sky buggering off :laugh:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yaaay go Muffin!
> 
> This will be new for Sky she's never been round so many dogs at one time. If you see a black dot zooming into the distance it's Sky buggering off :laugh:


it`s hard to believe now that i was so worried about letting her off. she did give us a bit of worry when she took interest in the sand dunes and we had called her 3 times with no reaction but after a quick sniff and a shake of the treat dispenser she was soon back.

can`t wait to see her running around with everyone, she`s only ever met dogs on walks but not to play with other than my oh`s bro`s dog who we looked after for the day but he`s way too fat to play


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Port talbot show is still going ahead same day just in Court Herbert Leisure Center the one by Neath college.
tashi and I will both be there, I will be trying to show Jessie lol
not had much success with her my nerves get the better of me Oh does a
much better Job than me.
hope to make the Gnoll thing its the last Sunday or Saturday in Jan? the 31st?
anyway let me know nearer the date.
I only live down the road in Swansea, they have a great fun show up the Gnoll too, great turnout last year. so it might be fun for all our local dog chat girlies to enter their beloved pooches next time.( and dogchat guys as well) before I get my head bitten off lol.
its all for charity and they hold an obedience challenge as well. (you have got to be fairly good) we tried with Jess first year and we were not allowed to use treats to lure her needless to say she went straight out in the first round.
I might start training old Dane up for obedience he is so willing to please do anything for a biscuit.

anyway sorry for such a long post nice to chat to some locals

hugs

Rachel, Lucy the poodle, Jessie the Husky, Dane the weireramer and little Tal the husky mark II


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

You're in Swansea too eh?! Cool 

It's the last Saturday I think we all agreed on.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's the last Saturday hun, think we're meeting up abut 1pm :thumbup1:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awww that`s a lovely name
> 
> i`m pleased to announce that not only will muffin b coming but she`ll also be allowed offlead. we tried her at the beach today and she done sooooo well i was really proud. i`m gonna make a thread with a couple of pics


aww yaaaay! So maybe we should be thanking the cat, as you may not have done that training and let her off this weekend if you hadn't got pulled over! Lol. How's the bruises now?



sequeena said:


> It's the last Saturday hun, think we're meeting up abut 1pm :thumbup1:


yep i finks that was tha plan!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> aww yaaaay! So maybe we should be thanking the cat, as you may not have done that training and let her off this weekend if you hadn't got pulled over! Lol. How's the bruises now?


i`m not giving that cat treats ever again *huffs* 

ummm they were sore this morning and the one on my knee is getting worse but i feel a lot better now after some tattoo therapy


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`m not giving that cat treats ever again *huffs*
> 
> ummm they were sore this morning and the one on my knee is getting worse but i feel a lot better now after some tattoo therapy


ooooh what you have done?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> ooooh what you have done?


i got wings with a scroll and one of my fav bands names in it also got the flutterby and band on my wrist touched up. going back to see shane in a couple of months and we`re gonna work on my next one


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i got wings with a scroll and one of my fav bands names in it also got the flutterby and band on my wrist touched up. going back to see shane in a couple of months and we`re gonna work on my next one


aw fab, you'll have to take some pics. My OH wants me to get one cos he's had my name on his arm but i'm too wussy to have any tattoos lol. Where did you go to have it done?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww bless, they`re really not sore i love the feeling of having them done although i wouldn`t get anyone`s name on me, seen how many people go in every week to have them covered, it`s unbelievable

i go to iron horse in morriston and get shane to do mine. they always turn out better than i expected


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awww bless, they`re really not sore i love the feeling of having them done although i wouldn`t get anyone`s name on me, seen how many people go in every week to have them covered, it`s unbelievable
> 
> i go to iron horse in morriston and get shane to do mine. they always turn out better than i expected


No I know i'd never get his name done. he decided all by himself that he loved me so much he wanted my name done lol, if we ever split he'll have a hell of a job covering it cos its down the inside of his forearm lol. never heard of that place, but then im not up on my tatooists so...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> No I know i'd never get his name done. he decided all by himself that he loved me so much he wanted my name done lol, if we ever split he'll have a hell of a job covering it cos its down the inside of his forearm lol. never heard of that place, but then im not up on my tatooists so...


Sean asked me if I would ever get a tattoo with his name on it, I told him there's more chance of a cat laying an egg  Yeah right!! I would never have a tattoo no matter how much I love him :laugh:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Sean asked me if I would ever get a tattoo with his name on it, I told him there's more chance of a cat laying an egg  Yeah right!! I would never have a tattoo no matter how much I love him :laugh:


:lol:

my oh said i should get a tattoo of his face.....i told him if i wanted to had nightmares every night i`d eat cheese and watch horrors before bed lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> :lol:
> 
> my oh said i should get a tattoo of his face.....i told him if i wanted to had nightmares every night i`d eat cheese and watch horrors before bed lol


LMFAO!!!! Got to rep you for that :laugh:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Sean asked me if I would ever get a tattoo with his name on it, I told him there's more chance of a cat laying an egg  Yeah right!! I would never have a tattoo no matter how much I love him :laugh:


haha i know i think he's crazy, as did my mum and his nan lol, but hey if he wants to show the world he loves me who am I to stop him?!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> :lol:
> 
> my oh said i should get a tattoo of his face.....i told him if i wanted to had nightmares every night i`d eat cheese and watch horrors before bed lol


lmao! :laugh:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought I'd do a bit of a recap of when, where and who was coming so far as this thread is getting rather long!

So its Sat 30th Jan meeting at 1pm Gnoll Park in neath.
NPT CBC - Gnoll Country Park

so far its:

(me) Rachy86xx with Decks
Sequeena (sarah) with Sky
Leah84 with muffin
ParkNBark (Suzie) with Lily (previously known as Millie)
Vixie with Shaya (plus a chi possibly  )
Lucysmom with the huskies I believe? Jessie and Tal?

I think that's everyone, apologies if I left anyone out or got their dogs name's wrong!

If anybody hasn't got the number of anyone else coming (does that make sense? lol) , let me know and i'll PM you my number incase you need it.

Also, i'm not sure I know everyones actual names so if you can all post them up then that would be helpful


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

It looks so much fun!! Not sure I've ever been!  

I'm Suzie by the way


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

not long now 

i just checked my knee that got smashed to the ground when i fell and the bruise seems to have spread over night  half my leg looks brown now :lol:


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Owch! Will you be ok?

I've got a stupid cough that hasn't gone away yet. Pain in the arse.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> It looks so much fun!! Not sure I've ever been!
> 
> I'm Suzie by the way


I've only been twice with Decks I think, he enjoyed it though


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> not long now
> 
> i just checked my knee that got smashed to the ground when i fell and the bruise seems to have spread over night  half my leg looks brown now :lol:


aww bless, must have given it a good old whack!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Owch! Will you be ok?
> 
> I've got a stupid cough that hasn't gone away yet. Pain in the arse.


haha yeah it should clear up soon, that`s if i stop prodding it to see if it still hurts 

i`ve never been either so i can`t wait, plus i get to meet all the doggies


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds like fun... i would come... Except i dont have a dog yet?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Sounds like fun... i would come... Except i dont have a dog yet?


you don`t have to have a dog to come, you could come and meet ours


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> you don`t have to have a dog to come, you could come and meet ours


aw yeah, you can pretend Decks is your's if you want for the day lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Just thought I would give this a little bump


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

only a week now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Baby Bordie said:


> Sounds like fun... i would come... Except i dont have a dog yet?


No worries, when I can make it (perhaps next time) I could bring a few with me then  you can have a couple of mine :wink:


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Sounds like fun... i would come... Except i dont have a dog yet?


What ya getting n when??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont think I will be able to make it as its the weekend and my 4 kids will be home, and I think bringing them would be a bit much for everyone, you wouldnt know what hit you  lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I dont think I will be able to make it as its the weekend and my 4 kids will be home, and I think bringing them would be a bit much for everyone, you wouldnt know what hit you  lol


Aw no  I was looking forward to meeting the pup!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Aw no  I was looking forward to meeting the pup!


 not me just the pup now I'm pouting


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> not me just the pup now I'm pouting


Who cares about you  :laugh: No it's a real shame you can't come


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Who cares about you  :laugh: No it's a real shame you can't come


 lol

if I can work something out I will but it will probably have to be next time


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww it`s a pity you can`t make it, i`m sure none of us would mind 4 kids, i`m bringing my daughter as is suzie

i`m so excited, hoping i can bring the new girl along as well. wonder if i should wear wellies lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I always wear wellies when out walking the dogs


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i should really wear them too, spent £20 on a pair for when i start with the rspca. my boots are full of sand from the beach today....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Why spent that much?  Mine cost me £6 bargain


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Why spent that much?  Mine cost me £6 bargain


haha my oh went off his head, he`s like 'you`re only walking dogs not going on the catwalk in milan' he looked a bit like this when he seen the receipt 

i`m such a fuss pot lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> haha my oh went off his head, he`s like 'you`re only walking dogs not going on the catwalk in milan' he looked a bit like this when he seen the receipt
> 
> i`m such a fuss pot lol


I think I would have had a fit too pmsl!


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

I might wear wellies if the weather isn't good. Anyone know the forecast for then? 



Lily is a boisterous little minx! Am trying to channel all the energy into postive play and training. Altho we didn't do much training this weekend, oopss. I love her tenacity!

Discovered a new game today! I gave her a small empty cardboard box and she had THE best fun shaking it and ripping it apart!! Made a bit of a mess but pftt I don't care. Her tail didn't stop wagging


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

but they`re pretty wellies 

supposedly it`s to rain everyday and be dry on sat but that will probs change, if it`s been raining the day before i`ll definitely wear mine as the ground may still be yucky


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

We gonna go up by train Leah? Gawd I'll have to pack lots of wet wipes if it's gonna be muddy!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> We gonna go up by train Leah? Gawd I'll have to pack lots of wet wipes if it's gonna be muddy!


what do you think? train or bus i`m not fussed but i think we`re more likely to get on the train as buses are funny here


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Think I'd prefer train. More room for us all (to cause chaos ahem!) to be comfy 
Lily hasn't been on a train yet I don't think! 



(I've got a bit of a chest infection/cough at mo so won't be running about anywhere...)


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

train it is then, my oh is grumbling cause he`ll have to drop me off in town haha he`s going out on friday night so he doesn`t wanna have to get out of bed the lazy git!

muffin hasn`t been on a train either, wonder how she`ll handle it


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Why spent that much?  Mine cost me £6 bargain


Lol where did you get yours from? Am i the only one who doesn't own wellies? I feel I should invest in a pair! lol.



ParkNBark said:


> Discovered a new game today! I gave her a small empty cardboard box and she had THE best fun shaking it and ripping it apart!! Made a bit of a mess but pftt I don't care. Her tail didn't stop wagging


Decks loves ripping stuff up too! especially toilet roll tubes! lol.



Leah84 said:


> but they`re pretty wellies
> 
> supposedly it`s to rain everyday and be dry on sat but that will probs change, if it`s been raining the day before i`ll definitely wear mine as the ground may still be yucky


ooh hopefully it won't rain!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol where did you get yours from? Am i the only one who doesn't own wellies? I feel I should invest in a pair! lol.
> 
> Decks loves ripping stuff up too! especially toilet roll tubes! lol.
> 
> ooh hopefully it won't rain!


they definitely come in handy....or they would for me if i started wearing them lol i`ve always got wet feet in the rain. brantano do really nice ones

muffin rips everything and anything, right now she`s in the process of ripping a tennis ball to shreds, yesterday it was the plastic thing her jacket is supposed to be kept in normally it`s cardboard, paper and boxes though


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I got mine from where bewise used to be


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> they definitely come in handy....or they would for me if i started wearing them lol i`ve always got wet feet in the rain. brantano do really nice ones
> 
> muffin rips everything and anything, right now she`s in the process of ripping a tennis ball to shreds, yesterday it was the plastic thing her jacket is supposed to be kept in normally it`s cardboard, paper and boxes though


I know I really should invest in a pair! never really seen the need before because living so close to the beach we tend to just go there all the time, and on really nice days we might go somewhere else - but if its raining I stick to the beach/park by me as its so close my car won't get muddied getting there then lol.



sequeena said:


> I got mine from where bewise used to be


ooh I know, my brother's GF works there, i'll have to go in when she's working and see if she'll give me a discount! hehe


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.brantano.co.uk/Shop/bran...ingtons/2645200811.aspx?category=019901040501

that`s the ones i have, see sarah they`re pretty  i`d rather wear them on the beach, i wore my rocket dog boots yesterday and my god the amount of sand stuck to them was unbelievable lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> http://www.brantano.co.uk/Shop/bran...ingtons/2645200811.aspx?category=019901040501
> 
> that`s the ones i have, see sarah they`re pretty  i`d rather wear them on the beach, i wore my rocket dog boots yesterday and my god the amount of sand stuck to them was unbelievable lol


oooh very funky!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

suzie, how many dogs will you be bringing?? i just noticed you have 2 when i looked at your pics


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> suzie, how many dogs will you be bringing?? i just noticed you have 2 when i looked at your pics


I think she said she was just bringing the one?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice Leah! I just have plain black ones (which are currently covered in mud!)
My Wellies, the exact ones!

And yeah I think Suzie is just brining the pup


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

but i wanted all doggies!!! my oh wants to wait before we get sky junior but i don`t as i want you lot to meet her plus i`m too imptient


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha aww!! No I think your oh is right really. I'd let her settle in before we al descend on her pmsl!


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> suzie, how many dogs will you be bringing?? i just noticed you have 2 when i looked at your pics


Oopss sorry, been busy and not on pc loads heh.

Just bringing Lily the staffie. Saffy is real old and can't go far so I'd be limited. I'll see what the walk is like n stuff then bring her next time!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Oopss sorry, been busy and not on pc loads heh.
> 
> Just bringing Lily the staffie. Saffy is real old and can't go far so I'd be limited. I'll see what the walk is like n stuff then bring her next time!


ah that`s cool, i didn`t really think about age etc in fact i never really think about much hahaha

sarah there`ll be no descending on my dog!!! that`s gonna ruin my plan of swapping her with sky lol i`ll see how she is, if she settles really well and is quite confident then i don`t think it`ll be a problem but if not then it`d be a bit silly to bring her


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> ah that`s cool, i didn`t really think about age etc in fact i never really think about much hahaha
> 
> sarah there`ll be no descending on my dog!!! that`s gonna ruin my plan of swapping her with sky lol i`ll see how she is, if she settles really well and is quite confident then i don`t think it`ll be a problem but if not then it`d be a bit silly to bring her


only 4 more sleeps to goooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

muffin`s excited, she`s gonna have a bath an everything to be looking he best (she smells a bit lol) we`ll arm her jacket, new collar and lead, foldable bowl and bottle of water and we`ll be good to go 

my oh has now said he thinks we should just go view the lab tomorrow then pick her up at the weekend to give her owner time to say goodbye etc don`t know what to do but i guess i`ll know for sure tomorrow after i meet her


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sky will get a brush... and that's it


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Lily will have a brush n that's it too. We're slowly getting there re: baths. Have now progressed to standing in the bath with no water. Woooo! Lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

muffin hasn`t had a bath for so long so she`s a bit stinky that`s the only reason i`m washing her. she`s great with baths, when my daughter`s in one she`ll jump in. if i try to put her in one on her own she`ll jump out, absolutely perfect


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, Decks won't be getting no bath before the walk! he'll most certainly be getting one when we get home after it though!! haha.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not long left now ladies, I really wish I was coming but its not looking likely, I hope you all have a great day and don't forget to tell us all about it when you get back


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> not long left now ladies, I really wish I was coming but its not looking likely, I hope you all have a great day and don't forget to tell us all about it when you get back


aw shame you can't make it  never mind, an excuse for another meet


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> aw shame you can't make it  never mind, an excuse for another meet


yup plus we`ve still gotta meet tashi and her lot too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> aw shame you can't make it  never mind, an excuse for another meet


I'm still hoping I will think of something to get me there but I think thats just wishful thinking lol Would it be OK if I had someones number just in case I can make it as I'm not quite sure how to get there.


Leah84 said:


> yup plus we`ve still gotta meet tashi and her lot too


you wont be disappointed tashi and her dogs are all lovely


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I'm still hoping I will think of something to get me there but I think thats just wishful thinking lol Would it be OK if I had someones number just in case I can make it as I'm not quite sure how to get there.
> 
> you wont be disappointed tashi and her dogs are all lovely


I'll PM you my number now


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

leah did you and suzie figure out what time train/bus you were going to get?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> leah did you and suzie figure out what time train/bus you were going to get?


nope my oh keeps asking me and he`s doing my head in. i guess we should probably arrange something soon though


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> nope my oh keeps asking me and he`s doing my head in. i guess we should probably arrange something soon though


Lol. Well probably. I think they're like every half an hour from swansea to neath, so it doesn't matter too much I just thought it would be handy to know that's all lol.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hmmm possibly the 1228 train, it`ll get us there for 1239 then plenty of time to walk up. i have no idea where i`m going so might have to print off a map lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hmmm possibly the 1228 train, it`ll get us there for 1239 then plenty of time to walk up. i have no idea where i`m going so might have to print off a map lol


Lol. Its not too far, I can tell you how to get there anyway!

There is a bus that goes up there, I can find out the number of it and the times if you want?

VIXIE is coming now! and her mum is bringing her belgian shepherd too! woop!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

woohoo looks I will be able to come after all, my mother is a member on here as well and said she would give me a lift and come along with her Belgian shepherd if it was OK with everyone else  I will have some kids in tow though but if I convince my father to come as well he can take them to play while we walk the dogs lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

yay that`s great news. so who`s all coming now?? i remember someone with huskies saying they`d be coming but can`t remember who and am too lazy to check.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

NPT CBC - How to get to the Gnoll

The map on there shows the route to get there (in red is if you were driving) I can post links to a googlemap or something if that helps people too


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

haha i just looked on first`s site on their policy about dogs and it says that you`re allowed 2 dogs on the train but have to pay for any additional dogs.....wonder what the ticket would say :lol:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> NPT CBC - How to get to the Gnoll
> 
> The map on there shows the route to get there (in red is if you were driving) I can post links to a googlemap or something if that helps people too


I will show my father he will be driving so if we get lost I can blame him lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> haha i just looked on first`s site on their policy about dogs and it says that you`re allowed 2 dogs on the train but have to pay for any additional dogs.....wonder what the ticket would say :lol:


pooch travel


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> haha i just looked on first`s site on their policy about dogs and it says that you`re allowed 2 dogs on the train but have to pay for any additional dogs.....wonder what the ticket would say :lol:


haha. and how much would they charge? adult? child?

FYI the bus from neath to the gnoll leaves at 12:47 if you did want to get one. I think it was no 153 - going to Fairyland (yes, really lol)


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I will show my father he will be driving so if we get lost I can blame him lol


Lol. Its quite easy to get there. I can send you better driving directions if that helps?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

we know how to get as far as Neath but never been to Gnoll Park before so its directions to there we would need, I'm sure we will find it eventually  probably as everyone is leaving lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> haha. and how much would they charge? adult? child?
> 
> FYI the bus from neath to the gnoll leaves at 12:47 if you did want to get one. I think it was no 153 - going to Fairyland (yes, really lol)


i`m not sure but i wanna steal a dog to find out lol

i use that bus regularly, i`m always in fairyland


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> we know how to get as far as Neath but never been to Gnoll Park before so its directions to there we would need, I'm sure we will find it eventually  probably as everyone is leaving lol


I will PM you some directions to help you find your way. Which way do you drive into neath?



Leah84 said:


> i`m not sure but i wanna steal a dog to find out lol
> 
> i use that bus regularly, i`m always in fairyland


haha, shoulda known, silly me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> i use that bus regularly, i`m always in fairyland


I'm in LaLa land does that count


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> I will PM you some directions to help you find your way. Which way do you drive into neath?


we would be going over the Rhigos mountain so would be coming from that direction


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> we would be going over the Rhigos mountain so would be coming from that direction


Fab, its real easy once you get off the A465! i'll do you some nice directions now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Fab, its real easy once you get off the A465! i'll do you some nice directions now


thanks for all your help 

here are the two madame's I will probably be bringing


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awwww i can`t wait to meet them, your daughter`s gorgeous!!!

muffin will be lucky if she makes it to saturday at the rate she`s going today, she keeps pulling dvds off the shelf and trying to chew them, i have over 200 dvds so it`s not like i could store them anywhere else she`s being a right little madam today


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> thanks for all your help
> 
> here are the two madame's I will probably be bringing


Aw they're lovely 



Leah84 said:


> awwww i can`t wait to meet them, your daughter`s gorgeous!!!
> 
> muffin will be lucky if she makes it to saturday at the rate she`s going today, she keeps pulling dvds off the shelf and trying to chew them, i have over 200 dvds so it`s not like i could store them anywhere else she`s being a right little madam today


omm naughty muffin! funny though lol! Decks was a menace at her age too mind, i'm sure she'll mellow over time!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> omm naughty muffin! funny though lol! Decks was a menace at her age too mind, i'm sure she'll mellow over time!


oh i have no doubt she will. we met a couple on the beach who said theirs had just started to calm down at 12.....my oh was pleased until i said to him that was in years not months haha

i feel like a yoyo right now, don`t even know why i sit down


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> oh i have no doubt she will. we met a couple on the beach who said theirs had just started to calm down at 12.....my oh was pleased until i said to him that was in years not months haha
> 
> i feel like a yoyo right now, don`t even know why i sit down


HaHa well she is a springer spaniel! she's got a lot of get up and go in her, so shes just looking for a way to use that energy! you should make the most of that nose - teach her to sniff out your OH's smelly socks or something?! lolol.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> HaHa well she is a springer spaniel! she's got a lot of get up and go in her, so shes just looking for a way to use that energy! you should make the most of that nose - teach her to sniff out your OH's smelly socks or something?! lolol.


don`t be silly, she`s the one who steals socks. i`ve got a massive pile of odd socks hoping to be reuinited lol

do you guys mind if my friend comes?? she`s not got a dog but she`s looking into getting one and loves dogs. she`s not 100% sure she can yet but just thought i`d mention it


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> don`t be silly, she`s the one who steals socks. i`ve got a massive pile of odd socks hoping to be reuinited lol
> 
> do you guys mind if my friend comes?? she`s not got a dog but she`s looking into getting one and loves dogs. she`s not 100% sure she can yet but just thought i`d mention it


haha, sock thief eh! Decks also went through a phase of stealing socks too! and pegs! he's currently on empty bog roll tubes lol.

nah course not the more the merrier I say!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> haha, sock thief eh! Decks also went through a phase of stealing socks too! and pegs! he's currently on empty bog roll tubes lol.
> 
> nah course not the more the merrier I say!!


oh muffin like bog roll tubed too but she prefers them with the toilet paper still on. i bought 2 new tooth brushes last week and while i was un packing things i turned round and there she was with them hanging out her mouth. sometimes i wonder why we do this to ourselves hahaha

cool she`s gonna speak to her oh when he gets home and let me know


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sounds like you are having loads of fun with her lol Shaya is chewing everything now as well, because she has long legs she can reach much more than the chihuahuas ever could lol I just cant put anything high enough out of the way 

its lucky we love them lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> oh muffin like bog roll tubed too but she prefers them with the toilet paper still on. i bought 2 new tooth brushes last week and while i was un packing things i turned round and there she was with them hanging out her mouth. sometimes i wonder why we do this to ourselves hahaha
> 
> cool she`s gonna speak to her oh when he gets home and let me know


haha, you shoulda taken a picture! luckily decks has never stolen tubes with the toilet paper still on - though he wil rip up any bits of tissues he finds!



Vixie said:


> sounds like you are having loads of fun with her lol Shaya is chewing everything now as well, because she has long legs she can reach much more than the chihuahuas ever could lol I just cant put anything high enough out of the way
> 
> its lucky we love them lol


haha bet you've lost a few things to shaya!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> sounds like you are having loads of fun with her lol Shaya is chewing everything now as well, because she has long legs she can reach much more than the chihuahuas ever could lol I just cant put anything high enough out of the way
> 
> its lucky we love them lol


haha she`s moved on to her toy box now, i`d rather that than my dvds but she`s got loads of bones so i don`t know why she doesn`t chew them


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Luna got into my recycling today  Yes she can get through locked doors :crying:

Oh and rachy she's had even more toothbrushes!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> haha she`s moved on to her toy box now, i`d rather that than my dvds but she`s got loads of bones so i don`t know why she doesn`t chew them


cos by chewing dvds she gets your attention lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> haha bet you've lost a few things to shaya!


just a few lol she chewed the lead for my lap up luckily is wasnt plugged in at the time, pencils from the kids, teddies, plastic cups stolen from the table, slippers and trainers and a few more things too    I'm glad they grow out of it pmsl


Leah84 said:


> haha she`s moved on to her toy box now, i`d rather that than my dvds but she`s got loads of bones so i don`t know why she doesnt chew them


Shaya has loads of toys and teething things to chew but everything else is much more fun


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Luna got into my recycling today  Yes she can get through locked doors :crying:
> 
> Oh and rachy she's had even more toothbrushes!


so mine arent the only ones to do that then I came down yesterday morning to ripped up cardboard everywhere   it looked like blooming confetti everywhere hmy:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Luna got into my recycling today  Yes she can get through locked doors :crying:
> 
> Oh and rachy she's had even more toothbrushes!


hahaha that dog is just a menace! how can she get through locked doors?!

are you coming to aerobics later?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She beats the lock until it opens :laugh:

Ooh yeah will deff be coming!! lmao it's the battle of finding something to wear AGAIN. I don't have jogging bottoms and those khaki things were useless pmsl!

Hmm I have legging things but I don't really feel comfortable wearing those by themselves :/


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Hmm I have legging things but I don't really feel comfortable wearing those by themselves :/


yes I would definitely wear a top as well


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> She beats the lock until it opens :laugh:
> 
> Ooh yeah will deff be coming!! lmao it's the battle of finding something to wear AGAIN. I don't have jogging bottoms and those khaki things were useless pmsl!
> 
> Hmm I have legging things but I don't really feel comfortable wearing those by themselves :/


Have you got a long top you can wear over leggings? might feel less uncomfortable then? I'm just gonna wear the same as last week lol. I have got black trousers somewhere but i dunno where the hell they are!

I'm finishin work at 5pm from now on so I can either pick you up on my way home and you can chill with Decks while I get ready, or you can meet me in mine/at the ymca later if thats too early for you?

you should invest in a bigger lock lol.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

haha good one vixie!

brody`s been through several sets of pens and pencils but she kindly leaves them out for muffin. when do they grow out of it?? that`s news to me lol she never started till she _finished_ teething, told you she was weird


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> yes I would definitely wear a top as well


lmao :laugh: always helps!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Have you got a long top you can wear over leggings? might feel less uncomfortable then? I'm just gonna wear the same as last week lol. I have got black trousers somewhere but i dunno where the hell they are!
> 
> I'm finishin work at 5pm from now on so I can either pick you up on my way home and you can chill with Decks while I get ready, or you can meet me in mine/at the ymca later if thats too early for you?
> 
> you should invest in a bigger lock lol.


I really should shouldn't I pmsl.

I will have a look about. My OH has tracksuit bottoms I can wear just got to make sure I can move round in them lol!!

5pm will be fine gives me time to explain my dining table nicking plan to Decks :devil:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

just thought of a solution sarah, what i done when i joined the gym was, open my oh`s wallet, remove credit card, place said card into my wallet the quickly proceed to shop hahaha


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> just thought of a solution sarah, what i done when i joined the gym was, open my oh`s wallet, remove credit card, place said card into my wallet the quickly proceed to shop hahaha


LMFAO!! I wish I could do that   brb going to look for some clothes x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> just thought of a solution sarah, what i done when i joined the gym was, open my oh`s wallet, remove credit card, place said card into my wallet the quickly proceed to shop hahaha


haha great plan  I might try that one next week I could do with some new clothes


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I really should shouldn't I pmsl.
> 
> I will have a look about. My OH has tracksuit bottoms I can wear just got to make sure I can move round in them lol!!
> 
> 5pm will be fine gives me time to explain my dining table nicking plan to Decks :devil:


HaHa, yeah give them a try! they probably sell cheap trackies in store 21 in town for next week.

hands off my dining table! its got a tablecloth and runner now 



Leah84 said:


> just thought of a solution sarah, what i done when i joined the gym was, open my oh`s wallet, remove credit card, place said card into my wallet the quickly proceed to shop hahaha


hahaha I like your style! shame my OH hasn't got any credit cards


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aww nice one Rach I keep forgetting about that place!! Got my wellies from there too 

Haha he finally got the runners then pmsl? What about placemats?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> haha good one vixie!
> 
> brody`s been through several sets of pens and pencils but she kindly leaves them out for muffin. when do they grow out of it?? that`s news to me lol she never started till she _finished_ teething, told you she was weird


my collie stopped when she was a bout a year old two of my chis stopped when they were about 10 months but the other one still does it if she gets the chance and shes 14 months now lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LMFAO!! I wish I could do that   brb going to look for some clothes x


the only thing he moaned about was that i went to sports direct and instead of buying some of the cheap stuff i got expensive ones  saying that it`s only to be expected by me


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Aww nice one Rach I keep forgetting about that place!! Got my wellies from there too
> 
> Haha he finally got the runners then pmsl? What about placemats?


we went to town on sat and got a tablecloth and runner, couldnt find ne placemats we both liked though! I found som in morrisons for £2 for 4 placemats and drinks mats, but nooooo he didn't like them!! grr! nm, task for sunday!



Leah84 said:


> the only thing he moaned about was that i went to sports direct and instead of buying some of the cheap stuff i got expensive ones  saying that it`s only to be expected by me


pmsl judging by your wellies i'm not surprised! lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i don`t intentionally go out and look for the most expensive things, just happens that the things i like best happen to cost a bit more 

is it me or is today going super slow?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i don`t intentionally go out and look for the most expensive things, just happens that the things i like best happen to cost a bit more
> 
> is it me or is today going super slow?


no its not just you, its going super slow this end too!

you must just have expensive taste


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> i don`t intentionally go out and look for the most expensive things, just happens that the things i like best happen to cost a bit more
> 
> is it me or is today going super slow?


hehe you just have expensive taste and like the finer things in life lol

its going very slow, I keep clock watching today, I dont think its ever going to end lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

would probably help if i got off my fat bum and done something, i hate cleaning though so i`ll leave it till the last min then rush to get it done


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG the cat just used the litter tray and it stinks, I am actually gagging  YUCK!! I'm going to have to change that filth now pmsl, anyone have a gas mask handy lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ok found some tracksuit bottoms though don't think I'll be doing much squatting 

Today was meant to be a cleaning day for me too err nope.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`m still in my pj`s don`t know how i`m gonna cope getting dressed and out the house so early on sat


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> OMG the cat just used the litter tray and it stinks, I am actually gagging  YUCK!! I'm going to have to change that filth now pmsl, anyone have a gas mask handy lol


lmao, enjoy!!



sequeena said:


> ok found some tracksuit bottoms though don't think I'll be doing much squatting
> 
> Today was meant to be a cleaning day for me too err nope.


haha, wear big pants lol.



Leah84 said:


> i`m still in my pj`s don`t know how i`m gonna cope getting dressed and out the house so early on sat


 Do you do the school walk in your PJs?! lazy cow lol.
some of us have been up and dressed since 7am! well, ok 7:35 lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> lmao, enjoy!!


cheers   talk to you all later going to do my daily litter duty, I cant stand the smell any longer lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hahaha nooooo my daughter`s off today but normally i come home and put my pj`s back on anyway, muffin`s only been out back so far but i`ll need to get dressed soon and take her out


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> cheers   talk to you all later going to do my daily litter duty, I cant stand the smell any longer lol


hahaha, hold your nose!



Leah84 said:


> hahaha nooooo my daughter`s off today but normally i come home and put my pj`s back on anyway, muffin`s only been out back so far but i`ll need to get dressed soon and take her out


aww whys she off? she bad?

I think you should indeed get dressed, I can't stay in my PJs for too long after I've gotten up, feels all wrong!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

nah she`s a moaning faced git and was up half the night so was in a grump this morning.

but my pj`s are sooooo comfy :crying:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> nah she`s a moaning faced git and was up half the night so was in a grump this morning.
> 
> but my pj`s are sooooo comfy :crying:


haha, i'd be forcing mine to go to school!

oh go on keep them on then u big kid!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

you`ve never met brody then 

i can`t believe my writing when i was writing down that woman`s name and number, i can`t even read the mobile number she gave me and i`m sure the name of the house is just a combination of random letters, i wrote vpynawel  i`m gonna have to leave a message on her landline and hope she receives it


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> you`ve never met brody then
> 
> i can`t believe my writing when i was writing down that woman`s name and number, i can`t even read the mobile number she gave me and i`m sure the name of the house is just a combination of random letters, i wrote vpynawel  i`m gonna have to leave a message on her landline and hope she receives it


lol, is she that bad?

have you got just the name of the house or the street/post code or anything?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> lol, is she that bad?
> 
> have you got just the name of the house or the street/post code or anything?


got the postcode, i dunno what the heck i was thinking, i`d only had a few sips of wine lol

she`s worse, that`s an understatement i think she has odd, she`s great with other people just me and andrew she`s like this with


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> got the postcode, i dunno what the heck i was thinking, i`d only had a few sips of wine lol
> 
> she`s worse, that`s an understatement i think she has odd, she`s great with other people just me and andrew she`s like this with


well if you got the postcode then perhaps you can just try and work out the name of the house when u are there. lol. have you looked at the street on google maps?

yeah but kids always play up for their rents, and then are angels for everyone else! lol.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

If you have a house number too what will help narrow it down


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah i`ve printed out directions 

she`s really bad, she digs holes in the walls cause she feels like it and she rubbed poo everywhere up the walls and curtains, she likes wrecking things as well


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> yeah i`ve printed out directions
> 
> she`s really bad, she digs holes in the walls cause she feels like it and she rubbed poo everywhere up the walls and curtains, she likes wrecking things as well


o dear, she deffo needs a friend then. I'm guessing yo uare referring to Muffin and not brody here? lolol.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> o dear, she deffo needs a friend then. I'm guessing yo uare referring to Muffin and not brody here? lolol.


no that`s brody, told you it`s not normal behaviour


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> no that`s brody, told you it`s not normal behaviour


lol. what a strange child you have.....must be in the genes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> no that`s brody, told you it`s not normal behaviour


you would be surprised at how many kids do things like that, believe me your not on your own, my brother used to heat up the poker on the open fire and burn holes in my stuff and in his school blazer 

one of my friends kids peed in a milk bottle in his bedroom because he was too lazy to go downstairs to the toilet, she only found it about a week later when it started to stink the place out


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Back from another aerobics class


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

will just be muffin on saturday after all


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

You didn't get the lab?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Back from another aerobics class


your braver than me lol I think I would pass out after ten minutes lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> will just be muffin on saturday after all


didnt things go to plan?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> your braver than me lol I think I would pass out after ten minutes lol


I almost did pmsl!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

we got in the car and i rang her just as we started moving and she cancelled


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> we got in the car and i rang her just as we started moving and she cancelled


Ah no  Nevermind hun x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Ah no  Nevermind hun x


i`ve made a thread as a few peopel had asked me to keep them posted....there may be a silver linig but who knows yet, i feel a bit sunken if that makes sense


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> I almost did pmsl!


haha I tried it once before and really couldnt get on with it I looked like I was drowning pmsl 


Leah84 said:


> we got in the car and i rang her just as we started moving and she cancelled


aww not, did she give a reason?



Leah84 said:


> i`ve made a thread as a few peopel had asked me to keep them posted....there may be a silver linig but who knows yet, i feel a bit sunken if that makes sense


so sorry, I know exactly how you feel, I'm sure the dog thats meant for you is out there somewhere  xx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

yup she gave me a reason....the dog is black and it`s dark out, doesn`t she have lights??

i explained everything in the other thread and also showed a pic of the sweetheart we`re going to view on sunday. quite a coincidence that the man rang me not long before this lady cancelled but i`m holding all judgement until sunday when we visit her and take her for a walk


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> yup she gave me a reason....the dog is black and it`s dark out, doesn`t she have lights??
> 
> i explained everything in the other thread and also showed a pic of the sweetheart we`re going to view on sunday. quite a coincidence that the man rang me not long before this lady cancelled but i`m holding all judgement until sunday when we visit her and take her for a walk


that makes to sense? sounds like an excuse to me, I will go read the other thread now


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> that makes to sense? sounds like an excuse to me, I will go read the other thread now


i don`t blame her, rehoming a dog is hard and i`m glad she didn`t lead us on a wild goose chase


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> i don`t blame her, rehoming a dog is hard and i`m glad she didn`t lead us on a wild goose chase


yes perhaps she has had second thoughts and didnt know how to tell you?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> yes perhaps she has had second thoughts and didnt know how to tell you?


it`s possible, if she gets in touch we`ll view both dogs and decide which is best for us but otherwise i won`t contact her in case she doesn`t know how to tell me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> it`s possible, if she gets in touch we`ll view both dogs and decide which is best for us but otherwise i won`t contact her in case she doesn`t know how to tell me


thats a good idea, you can make the right choice for your family then, I hope things work out for you and you get the dog you are looking for


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> thats a good idea, you can make the right choice for your family then, I hope things work out for you and you get the dog you are looking for


i can`t see a gun dog trained dog being wrong for us so i`m guessing the best person to decide will be muffin herself. if the dog`s as trained as they tell us then we`ll be fine but i need to know she gets on with my girl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> i can`t see a gun dog trained dog being wrong for us so i`m guessing the best person to decide will be muffin herself. if the dog`s as trained as they tell us then we`ll be fine but i need to know she gets on with my girl


thats the main thing you are right, as long as you like the new dog and she/he gets on well with Muffin things should work out well


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`m excited about this weekend, get to meet lots of your doggies on saturday then on sunday meet my potential new girl


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`m excited about this weekend, get to meet lots of your doggies on saturday then on sunday meet my potential new girl


woop I can't wait. Anyone know what the weather is supposed to be like? I'ma check now anyway!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

omg it`s supposed to be snow showers/rain


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> omg it`s supposed to be snow showers/rain


You beat me too it! lol.

How annoying is the weather!? don't they realise we have outside plans! better make sure I pack some towels lol. I'll check it tomorrow aswell, they'll have a more indepth breakdown of the weather then on bbc - might not be sleety all day.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi everyone, I hope the weather doesn't get so bad that we have to cancel the meet


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ll beat the weather man up with a stick if we have to cancel


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`ll beat the weather man up with a stick if we have to cancel


hahaha nah i'm sure we wont. just have to get a lil bit wet :crying:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i need to make sure i wear a warm coat, i always go out in hoodies or summer jackets and then moan it`s too cold


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i need to make sure i wear a warm coat, i always go out in hoodies or summer jackets and then moan it`s too cold


Lol. I always get hot walking around. depending on the weather i might just wear a long sleeve top and my gilet (or whatever its called) - if it still fits me neway, prob take my coat just in case it's too wet then. 
you can always leave your coat in my car anyway if you are warm.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol. I always get hot walking around. depending on the weather i might just wear a long sleeve top and my gilet (or whatever its called) - if it still fits me neway, prob take my coat just in case it's too wet then.
> you can always leave your coat in my car anyway if you are warm.


can tell you don`t know me lol i never get warm, i used to sit next the the radiator with a hoodie on and still wouldn`t get too warm. my oh goes mad with the heating bills and i`s always the same hoodie i wear, i hate any other one as i don`t feel as warm


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> can tell you don`t know me lol i never get warm, i used to sit next the the radiator with a hoodie on and still wouldn`t get too warm. my oh goes mad with the heating bills and i`s always the same hoodie i wear, i hate any other one as i don`t feel as warm


I just find if im going for a long walk with Decks than i heat up quite quickly so ima dress carefully!

years ago, when i was in college, it was always freezin in our geography room, so my friend used to borrow my coat and i'd sometimes have to warm her hands with my hands cos she'd have hands like ice! you'd hate it in my house then, mike normally needs the window open to get to sleep cos he gets really hot!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> I just find if im going for a long walk with Decks than i heat up quite quickly so ima dress carefully!
> 
> years ago, when i was in college, it was always freezin in our geography room, so my friend used to borrow my coat and i'd sometimes have to warm her hands with my hands cos she'd have hands like ice! you'd hate it in my house then, mike normally needs the window open to get to sleep cos he gets really hot!


andrew used to leave the window open, he gets really hot and hates the heating on so we go back and forth flicking the switch and i`ve told him the window stays shut. he uses a thin sheet as a cover now and i wrap myself up like a sausage roll. once i was so cold that 2 pairs of trousers, 2 hoodies a tee shirt and 2 duvets still didn`t keep me warm


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> andrew used to leave the window open, he gets really hot and hates the heating on so we go back and forth flicking the switch and i`ve told him the window stays shut. he uses a thin sheet as a cover now and i wrap myself up like a sausage roll. once i was so cold that 2 pairs of trousers, 2 hoodies a tee shirt and 2 duvets still didn`t keep me warm


Lol. god you really are bad!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hmmm does anyone going on this walk know how to fit a halti properly?? i`m following the instructions but she`s struggling and managing to pull it further down her mouth a bit or make herself look deformed. was great for me though as she didn`t pull near half as much as normal

also has anyone heard from suzie?? she`s been quite the past few days


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hmmm does anyone going on this walk know how to fit a halti properly?? i`m following the instructions but she`s struggling and managing to pull it further down her mouth a bit or make herself look deformed. was great for me though as she didn`t pull near half as much as normal
> 
> also has anyone heard from suzie?? she`s been quite the past few days


no idea! lol. perhaps its just her getting used to it mind.

no not heard anything off her - have you got her number?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hmmm if we`ve not heard from her by tonight then i`ll give her a text to make sure she`s ok and see if she`s still coming, we`re just addicts so it may be normal for people to take breaks lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hmmm if we`ve not heard from her by tonight then i`ll give her a text to make sure she`s ok and see if she`s still coming, we`re just addicts so it may be normal for people to take breaks lol


haha well i just went on her profile and she was on here a couple of days ago, so perhaps shes just got a life outside PF 

give her a text neway, make sure she hasnt forgotten she has got commitments


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

dont know is lucysmom is still coming either, she hasnt written on here for a long time


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i left a comment on her profile asking....strangely she`s not been on since the 26th either. maybe her and suzie really do have lives outside the forum


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i left a comment on her profile asking....strangely she`s not been on since the 26th either. maybe her and suzie really do have lives outside the forum


 how dare they!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

just had a message from suzie saying she`s out at the moment but will be on later and she`s still coming. what`s this out word mean?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> just had a message from suzie saying she`s out at the moment but will be on later and she`s still coming. what`s this out word mean?


lol, no idea. guess some people venture 'out'....those with lives


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah I can fit the halti for you no worries as I use one on Sky  What size did you end up getting and where from? Got mine in the PDSA for £5 

Been MIA today. Family drama with the niece (none of it her fault) and I'm back in my insomnia stage too so my moods are ranging from dead tired to bouncing round like a nutter.

Got a big bruise on my knee too Rach hmm wonder why!!  Won't be doing those lunges again me thinks woke up this morning and my knee joint had come out halfway. It's been killing all day


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

thankyou sarah  i got a gentle leader in medium cost me £10 from wilkinsons, i had it quite lose to begin with and then tightened it up and it seemed better but still not sure i got it right, was a relief to be able to walk without feeling pulled though


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> thankyou sarah  i got a gentle leader in medium cost me £10 from wilkinsons, i had it quite lose to begin with and then tightened it up and it seemed better but still not sure i got it right, was a relief to be able to walk without feeling pulled though


Gentle leader looks exactly the same as the halti so there should be no problem.

It's meant to be a snug fit but enough room for them to open their mouths easily. Sky's is a little loose. I bought a size 3 which is meant to fit a GSD but clearly she is abnormal and doesn't fit it fully. It still works well for heel walking though.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Gentle leader looks exactly the same as the halti so there should be no problem.
> 
> It's meant to be a snug fit but enough room for them to open their mouths easily. Sky's is a little loose. I bought a size 3 which is meant to fit a GSD but clearly she is abnormal and doesn't fit it fully. It still works well for heel walking though.


this one has a clip to adjust it, looks like it`s supposed to go behind their mouth so she can open it but it`s tight. she just kept batting it and looked deformed i`m assuming this would be size 3 as it`s the 3rd size on the list and is for spaniel and gsd`s you can show m on sat lol i`ll just use it this way until then otherwise we`ll struggle to go walkies but her pulling has improved 10 fold


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> this one has a clip to adjust it, looks like it`s supposed to go behind their mouth so she can open it but it`s tight. she just kept batting it and looked deformed i`m assuming this would be size 3 as it`s the 3rd size on the list and is for spaniel and gsd`s you can show m on sat lol i`ll just use it this way until then otherwise we`ll struggle to go walkies but her pulling has improved 10 fold


LOL the way I put it on is put my hand through the nose hole, slip it over her nose, clip it behind her head and attach the dangly bit to her collar 

If you think it's too tight I would loosen it a bit as you don't want it to rub her.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LOL the way I put it on is put my hand through the nose hole, slip it over her nose, clip it behind her head and attach the dangly bit to her collar
> 
> If you think it's too tight I would loosen it a bit as you don't want it to rub her.


this one is similar although you can adjust how tight it is to her nose and her neck, i think i had it too lose in all honesty as i`m used to leaving her collar lose but she managed to pull it and look deformed but i get the impression it`s supposed to be stable and that shouldn`t happen


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> this one is similar although you can adjust how tight it is to her nose and her neck, i think i had it too lose in all honesty as i`m used to leaving her collar lose but she managed to pull it and look deformed but i get the impression it`s supposed to be stable and that shouldn`t happen


Haha don't worry I'm sure we'll sort it out between us come Saturday


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Haha don't worry I'm sure we'll sort it out between us come Saturday


she walked a lot better when it was tighter and didn`t try to take it off.....until that dam bloody cat done jazz hands again, that thing`s got it out for me, he only does it twice a day and that`s when i`m coming home from the school run!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> she walked a lot better when it was tighter and didn`t try to take it off.....until that dam bloody cat done jazz hands again, that thing`s got it out for me, he only does it twice a day and that`s when i`m coming home from the school run!!!


jazz hands wtf!! :laugh:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> jazz hands wtf!! :laugh:


cat does jazz hands while jumping, it`s a cat thing don`t ask me


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> cat does jazz hands while jumping, it`s a cat thing don`t ask me


HAHAHHA!! :laugh:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> HAHAHHA!! :laugh:


ima kick you it`s not funny i still have the bruise 4 week after the first time, the cat is trying to kill me i swear. ever since that happened the cat has been on que every day


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> ima kick you it`s not funny i still have the bruise 4 week after the first time, the cat is trying to kill me i swear. ever since that happened the cat has been on que every day


*snicker* hehehe!!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> *snicker* hehehe!!!


just you wait, you won`t be laughing when i steal sky  is it wrong that i`ve decided if the springer fits i`m gonna name her candy after my old springer?? my mom sent me a pic tonight as i sent her a pic of may and her jaw hit the floor as she is the image of my old springer which could explain why i had a bad dream etc last night

is it bad to name a dog after another?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> just you wait, you won`t be laughing when i steal sky  is it wrong that i`ve decided if the springer fits i`m gonna name her candy after my old springer?? my mom sent me a pic tonight as i sent her a pic of may and her jaw hit the floor as she is the image of my old springer which could explain why i had a bad dream etc last night
> 
> is it bad to name a dog after another?


Nope not at all  it's carrying on a tradition  Plus we'll both have Candy's!!


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry all! 
Been loads busy trying to promote my new business. Starting out is a bit mad and fun all at same time! LOL. 
Nice to be missed! :blush:



Leah84 said:


> i left a comment on her profile asking....strangely she`s not been on since the 26th either. maybe her and suzie really do have lives outside the forum





rachy86xx said:


> how dare they!


:laugh::001_tt2::biggrin:



Leah84 said:


> omg it`s supposed to be snow showers/rain


 
Ugh hope not. Don't mind a bit of rain but snow too? :huh:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

No way Sky will turn into a frizz ball!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> ima kick you it`s not funny i still have the bruise 4 week after the first time, the cat is trying to kill me i swear. ever since that happened the cat has been on que every day


haha that cat is mean!



sequeena said:


> No way Sky will turn into a frizz ball!


Lol.

forget sky, *I* will turn into a frizzball!!!

I'm going to take a few towels incase it doesn't rain! and ima put a cover on the back seat of my car lol.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ll be a frizz ball too, might have to invest in an umbrella. i totally love this halti, i can`t believe how much better our walks are, muffin wasn`t as bad today although she`s still not too keen on it


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`ll be a frizz ball too, might have to invest in an umbrella. i totally love this halti, i can`t believe how much better our walks are, muffin wasn`t as bad today although she`s still not too keen on it


yeah im prob gonna take a brolly too, i had one for £1 in a shop in port talbot - bargain! i'm going to pop there sat mornin to check out the wellies so if they have any more i can pick one up for you if you like?

aww no more getting pulled over then?!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Halleluja it's raining men! Funny dancing cat umbrella on eBay (end time 15-Feb-10 16:45:32 GMT)

i want that one!!! i seen a rachel hale one with cats on down tk maxx so might go have a look and see if it`s there. my finger is throbbing from where twix sliced it open yesterday, right on the finger tip

speaking of rachel hale i need to go find a bed set for brody, we just painted her room pink and put the cat border up and stickers by rachel hale so would be nice to have the bed set


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> Halleluja it's raining men! Funny dancing cat umbrella on eBay (end time 15-Feb-10 16:45:32 GMT)
> 
> i want that one!!! i seen a rachel hale one with cats on down tk maxx so might go have a look and see if it`s there. my finger is throbbing from where twix sliced it open yesterday, right on the finger tip
> 
> speaking of rachel hale i need to go find a bed set for brody, we just painted her room pink and put the cat border up and stickers by rachel hale so would be nice to have the bed set


haha what a cool brolly. I've just got a plain black one, im always losing or breaking them so its easier for me to get a cheapy one lol.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> haha what a cool brolly. I've just got a plain black one, im always losing or breaking them so its easier for me to get a cheapy one lol.


come on you should know me by now lol i normally buy mine from the disney store but the nearest one`s in cardiff so i`ll have to settle for somewhere else now. and`s got a plain black one so if it comes to it i`ll borrow his and order the cat one maybe


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> come on you should know me by now lol i normally buy mine from the disney store but the nearest one`s in cardiff so i`ll have to settle for somewhere else now. and`s got a plain black one so if it comes to it i`ll borrow his and order the cat one maybe


haha yes to be honest i'm not surprised by your choice of brolly!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my umbrella broke the other day the wind blew it inside-out and it snapped lol I really should get a new one.

Its pouring down here today, weather Tia would hate to walk in and she would be drenched in seconds being so small. I don't mind walking in the rain or even a bit of snow but if its hammering it down and windy I may have to have second thoughts with Shaya only being 16 weeks old  Angel will walk in any weather, as long as shes out she doesn't care (preferably with a tennis ball at hand lol)  its a shame shes in season.

keeping my fingers crossed its not too bad though


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awwww that sucks vixie 

it`s really sunny and dry here but it`s freezing cold


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its snowing here now and heavy too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> awwww that sucks vixie
> 
> it`s really sunny and dry here but it`s freezing cold


well if the weather is fine in neath I will still come as we can drive out of the bad weather here lol I will have to check with you all what its like up with you before I leave


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Sunny here too!
Hope weather will be ok...I don't wanna walk in the rain n wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiind. 

*whinge* 


Ohhh Leah....worth getting a halti then? I'm tempted.....or a gentle leader. My poor arms are breaking lol.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

I just checked the weather forecast and its showing light snow showers for sat starting around 9am. well according to the BBC anyway!


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Yuk. NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Yuk. NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


I kno  if its only light snow though they it should be ok! shou'dnt it?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

are you definitely coming suzie?? my oh`d mom said she`ll five me a lift over if you`re not as she doesn`t want me on the train alone lol


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep 

(message too short pfft)


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Yep
> 
> (message too short pfft)


awesome, is the 1228 train good for you??


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awesome, is the 1228 train good for you??


Yep perfick.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Yep perfick.


cool i`ll probably leave here just after 12 to make sure i get there on time


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm excited! 
Let Lily off lead earlier  She was so goood altho....there weren't any other dogs about lol. 

So this halti....worth a go ya think eh??


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> I'm excited!
> Let Lily off lead earlier  She was so goood altho....there weren't any other dogs about lol.
> 
> So this halti....worth a go ya think eh??


i`s actually amazing, i feel so much more in control and she hardly tries to pull anymore. i`m an idiot wish a fish for brain memory i bought one on ebay when i was really tired and forgot then bought one in town the next day and the one i bought from ebay arrived today lol looks like it`s a sign that i should get may


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`s actually amazing, i feel so much more in control and she hardly tries to pull anymore. i`m an idiot wish a fish for brain memory i bought one on ebay when i was really tired and forgot then bought one in town the next day and the one i bought from ebay arrived today lol looks like it`s a sign that i should get may


lolol it must indeed be a sign


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> lolol it must indeed be a sign


i have a feeling you`re insinuating it`s a sign that i`m stupid  :lol:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i have a feeling you`re insinuating it`s a sign that i`m stupid  :lol:


 no i'd never say sucha thing!! all i meant was that subconsiously you must have let yourself buy another because you needed two


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> no i'd never say sucha thing!! all i meant was that subconsiously you must have let yourself buy another because you needed two


yeah yeah


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`s actually amazing, i feel so much more in control and she hardly tries to pull anymore. i`m an idiot wish a fish for brain memory i bought one on ebay when i was really tired and forgot then bought one in town the next day and the one i bought from ebay arrived today lol looks like it`s a sign that i should get may


Heh yes it's a sign you need another dog!  Hmmm where you get halti? Is it a ahlti or gentle leader? I think I will get one, no harm trying....

Lily is coughing...has been off n on for about half hour...if she carries on I'm popping her to vet before they close tonight.....:huh:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

HALTI HEAD DOG COLLAR SIZE 2 PETS PET on eBay (end time 02-Feb-10 15:37:37 GMT)

i got one there and a gentle leader from wilkinsons for £10. did you see the pic of the dog i`m most likely getting?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

I was in the PDSA shop in port talbot lunchtime and they had halti's there for about £5 odd so it might be worth checking there!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I got mine in the PDSA shop for about a fiver


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I got mine in the PDSA shop for about a fiver


i beat ya to it 

do you know where ur mob is atm? if i text u in the morning to sort out what time i'm picking u and sky up? am thinking we should maybe meet at the green (by willow way) so the hounds can say hello outside the car and maybe have a quick run around first if they feel the need lol.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hmmm maybe i should just stay in bed and give this one a miss. i just went to pay it a visit and forgot how comfy it is


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hmmm maybe i should just stay in bed and give this one a miss. i just went to pay it a visit and forgot how comfy it is


lol, don't even think about it missy! Decks is VERY excited about meeting muffin! lol.

oh, apologies in advance if he tries to hump any of your dogs - he never humps (well apart from one of mikes friends he's taken a fancy to PMSL) but i can betcha any money he'll decide to have ago tomorrow *shakes head*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> i beat ya to it
> 
> do you know where ur mob is atm? if i text u in the morning to sort out what time i'm picking u and sky up? am thinking we should maybe meet at the green (by willow way) so the hounds can say hello outside the car and maybe have a quick run around first if they feel the need lol.


No you didn't because I mentioned it earlier in the thread too neener 

Sounds like a good plan to me I'll pm you my number now lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

haha i made 2 rolls and my oh asked why so i told him they`re for his lunch tomorrow as he can`t be trusted to make anything for himself, he`s not best pleased


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Will have to take a rain check on the walk  
Lily had a temperature and this lil cough. She had a jab from vet to get temp. down and I've got antibiotics to give her. Bless. She seems ok in herself cept for the coughing. 
This is gonna be a regular meet up though, isn't it? Hope so!



Leah84 said:


> HALTI HEAD DOG COLLAR SIZE 2 PETS PET on eBay (end time 02-Feb-10 15:37:37 GMT)
> i got one there and a gentle leader from wilkinsons for £10. did you see the pic of the dog i`m most likely getting?


Cool, ty! Will look. OOOooooo doggie pic!! Show me!? 



rachy86xx said:


> I was in the PDSA shop in port talbot lunchtime and they had halti's there for about £5 odd so it might be worth checking there!





sequeena said:


> I got mine in the PDSA shop for about a fiver


Thanks girls, I'll go check it out next week


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww that sucks but you have to put lily first, if she`s feeling better in the morning and you want to come then just give me a text. hope she`s ok soon 

i`ll attach a pic of may, she`s stunning. fully gun dog trained and house trained, she sounds like the perfect dog


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Leah. Gutted but yep have to think of her and the other dogs tbh. Don't want them catching anything.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

maybe we could arrange a walk down swansea bay when she`s feeling better


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw no!!  Poor Lily hope she feels better soon x


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

That sounds great. Leah! 

Ty sequeena. Am sure she feels a bit better having had some left over mash


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ParkNBark said:


> Will have to take a rain check on the walk
> Lily had a temperature and this lil cough. She had a jab from vet to get temp. down and I've got antibiotics to give her. Bless. She seems ok in herself cept for the coughing.
> This is gonna be a regular meet up though, isn't it? Hope so!


so sorry to hear that I hope she is better soon


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww poor lily! Hope she's oj. Deffo be havin more walks!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Well Shaya met my mother Belgain Shepherd Rex for the first time today and they got on like a house on fire, she was a little nervous to start with but he is huge and very bouncy lol but after a few minutes they were walking side by side just fine so thats great news, just got to hope the weather isnt too bad tomorrow now


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> Well Shaya met my mother Belgain Shepherd Rex for the first time today and they got on like a house on fire, she was a little nervous to start with but he is huge and very bouncy lol but after a few minutes they were walking side by side just fine so thats great news, just got to hope the weather isnt too bad tomorrow now


ohhhh i can`t wait to meet her, what`s the other dog called again?? my daughter`s going mad tonight asking if sky will like her etc bless her


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> ohhhh i can`t wait to meet her, what`s the other dog called again?? my daughter`s going mad tonight asking if sky will like her etc bless her


shes called Tia 

aww bless her, she sounds really excited to meet Sky, not long left now


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Vixie said:


> so sorry to hear that I hope she is better soon





rachy86xx said:


> Aww poor lily! Hope she's oj. Deffo be havin more walks!


Thanks girls 
And [email protected] more walks. Would be great to have regulars ones def. 

How far is the Gnoll from the train station?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aww!! Sky has had a good grooming ready for tomorrow  I need a grooming though pmsl!!!

When you get out of the train station you need to go through the town center, through victoria gardens then up a hill


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Aww!! Sky has had a good grooming ready for tomorrow  I need a grooming though pmsl!!!
> 
> When you get out of the train station you need to go through the town center, through victoria gardens then up a hill


muffin`s had her bath, brush and new collar put on. it`s so pretty we went out back and it was sparkling. will bring her jacket in my bag in case it rains bad


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Before I forget who's bringing a camera? I'd love to take photos but sadly I have no camera


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I can bring a camera as long as I'm not in the pictures I dont mind my dogs yes me no lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I can bring a camera as long as I'm not in the pictures I dont mind lol my dogs yes me no lol


I have to agree lol!! I don't fancy being in any pics


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> I have to agree lol!! I don't fancy being in any pics


I might brake the lens lol  I hate my picture being taken, I always look about 60 in them for some reason


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I might brake the lens lol  I hate my picture being taken, I always look about 60 in them for some reason


Well you're not 60 are you? :laugh:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no I just feel it lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ima steal my oh`s camera afterall i did buy it for him but if i forget my phone camera is pretty good so i should be ok. did i mention i love my pixon?? lol it`s the only phone i`ve fell in love with


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

If I remember to put mine on charge before bed I'll bring it but its a rubbish camera, tryna convince mike or my daddy that I NEED a better one and that they should buy me one lol.

There is a bus you can get to the gnoll, if that's easier than walking.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ima get dropped off at the park, where will i meet you lot?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just let Shays out in the garden and when she came is she has a small graze on one of her pads, its only small and has stopped bleeding now but not sure if I should walk her on it? is it mostly grass where the dogs walk, if it is she should be OK but if its concrete then I may not bring her.

Not sure how she did it or on what, cant see anything on the floor, but she does bomb about like a lunatic out there so I'm not surprised


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> just let Shays out in the garden and when she came is she has a small graze on one of her pads, its only small and has stopped bleeding now but not sure if I should walk her on it? is it mostly grass where the dogs walk, if it is she should be OK but if its concrete then I may not bring her.
> 
> Not sure how she did it or on what, cant see anything on the floor, but she does bomb about like a lunatic out there so I'm not surprised


awww i`ve never been but my oh`s mother went the other day to suss it out for me (i dunno why she feels the need to do that lol) she said there`s muddy paths and lots of grassy areas so we could stick to them if it was better for her, wouldn`t want her getting hurt!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> awww i`ve never been but my oh`s mother went the other day to suss it out for me (i dunno why she feels the need to do that lol) she said there`s muddy paths and lots of grassy areas so we could stick to them if it was better for her, wouldn`t want her getting hurt!!


haha I think shes being a little over protective, but I guess it shows she cares about you 
its not bothering her at all but a hard surface could start it off again so as long as I can stick to grassy areas it should be fine


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

There's grassy areas and 'woody' areas so we can just stick to those. Silly thing,doesn't she realise what's in store tomorrow lol. 


Leah- just as you walk from the car park theres a visitor centre with benches outside (if I remember rightly) so am thinking we could meet there. Oh there's a kids play area if brody feels the need to climb about etc. U got my number though so if you'reunsure where you are going just give me a ring.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> There's grassy areas and 'woody' areas so we can just stick to those. Silly thing,doesn't she realise what's in store tomorrow lol.
> 
> Leah- just as you walk from the car park theres a visitor centre with benches outside (if I remember rightly) so am thinking we could meet there. Oh there's a kids play area if brody feels the need to climb about etc. U got my number though so if you'reunsure where you are going just give me a ring.


I know I keep trying to explain to her that she needs to be careful because we are going on an outing but I might as well be talking to the wall lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awesome

i got no problem sticking to grassy and muddy areas as i wouldn`t wanna hurt vixie`s dog. brody is tucked up and excited about meeting them, she keeps asking if the chi will bite her for some reason but i don`t know why lol strange child


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> awesome
> 
> i got no problem sticking to grassy and muddy areas as i wouldn`t wanna hurt vixie`s dog. brody is tucked up and excited about meeting them, she keeps asking if the chi will bite her for some reason but i don`t know why lol strange child


thank you, 

tell her no she wont bite her, lick her and climb on her lap yes, but bite her definitely not lol shes used to kids of all ages anyway and comes to meet my children off the school bus with me so sees kids all the time, she a softy


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected]



Leah - brody is a nutter lol. Although Decks is slightly hurt that she does not talk about him as 5year old girls are his fav human playmates!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Leah - brody is a nutter lol. Although Decks is slightly hurt that she does not talk about him as 5year old girls are his fav human playmates!


my daughter is coming tomorrow as well, shes 4 and loves dogs trouble is she wants to be the one holding the lead and tries to take over  lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

tell decks not to take it personally as she`s been on about him too she`s just obsessed with animals brody is and i know where she gets it from lol i always say i should have a farm but i`m not allowed


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh summit that will make you laugh, you know 3 crosses?? the bus satop that`s normally locked by the police station. well one day we drove past and someone forgot to lock the stop and there was a horse and 2 sheep waiting for the bus lmao


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> oh summit that will make you laugh, you know 3 crosses?? the bus satop that`s normally locked by the police station. well one day we drove past and someone forgot to lock the stop and there was a horse and 2 sheep waiting for the bus lmao


pmsl now that would be a great sight to see lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds like decks will sorted for friends then! He loves kids, always makes a beeline for them when we are out lol. 


Decks has got a snazzy new collar! Only prob is that it doesn't match either of his leads!! The oh picked it, bloody £12 it cost!! Trust him to ONLY like the most expensive one [email protected] sell lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Sounds like decks will sorted for friends then! He loves kids, always makes a beeline for them when we are out lol.
> 
> Decks has got a snazzy new collar! Only prob is that it doesn't match either of his leads!! The oh picked it, bloody £12 it cost!! Trust him to ONLY like the most expensive one [email protected] sell lol.


its good he likes kids, mine are the same way they are so used to having my 4 around them that they think all kids will love them 

but I bet if you said you had spent that much on one he would have flipped lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I should warn you that I'm quite shy when I meet people for the first time, Tashi can vouch for that lol but I do come out of my shell after a while


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> Sounds like decks will sorted for friends then! He loves kids, always makes a beeline for them when we are out lol.
> 
> Decks has got a snazzy new collar! Only prob is that it doesn't match either of his leads!! The oh picked it, bloody £12 it cost!! Trust him to ONLY like the most expensive one [email protected] sell lol.


just saw your picture in the general chat section, lovely picture 

I think I'm going to be the old one of the bunch


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> just saw your picture in the general chat section, lovely picture
> 
> I think I'm going to be the old one of the bunch


Aw thanks! I've put on loads of weight since that pic was taken last summer 

Can't wait to meet everyone! Vixiewhats ur real name again I can't remember?! An I'm on my fone so can't b assed to go through all the thread to see if u said lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about putting weight on we all do it, I have gione up two dress sizes and am still getting bigger by the day and eating the 6 creme eggs I ate today isn't going to help at all lol

My name is Beth  who is going all together now?
I'm off to bed soon I'm shattered, I am looking forward to tomorrow, hopefully the weather will be good for us


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

night night all, talk to you tomorrow


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry the battery on my fone went. Think its me, u, sarah, and leah? Suzie said lily is bad so she can't make it  so I think its just us 4 but I could be wrong -apologies if I have left ne one out!! Lol. Off to bed now to be well rested for tomorrow lol. Xxx


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Am gutted we aren't coming. We have to do this again soon!!?! 

Leah, my daughter, Ruby (she's 10) is disappointed not to be meeting your girl and all the dogs of course! 

Oh btw...dogs just went out for a wee...came back in with wet, white stuff on them! It's snowing!! Lol!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

We will do this again deff!!

So 1pm or thereabouts outside the visitor centre, awesome. I get to feed the ducks then 

I'm going to bring a few towels as guaranteed the ground will be wet and Sky is a bugger for getting muddy. Will bring a portable water bowl too though don't think I'll need it as I'm sure they'll all delight in drinking from the lake 

I'm in my insomnia stage again, no worries though as because I'm looking forward to it I'll be wide awake all tomorrow 

Rachy my phone is on charge now so there's no way I can miss your text lol!! Which part of willows way do you want to meet? Before the roundabout or after (the bit closer to me). I'd say the first bit because it stretches back further and it's more room for them to run about 

Everyone seems to be getting new collars  Sky is wearing her usual starting to go rusty half check pmsl!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

looks like we have good weather here for a walk I hope its the same with you 

I havent bought a new collar either its the same one I bought when we first got her


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> looks like we have good weather here for a walk I hope its the same with you
> 
> I havent bopught a new collar either its the same one I bought when we first got her


It's looking ok where I am tiny bit of snow about but nothing else. I'm expecting it to be really muddy though!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

are we the only ones with snow?? i`m a bit worried as it`s supposed to snow again


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> It's looking ok where I am tiny bit of snow about but nothing else. I'm expecting it to be really muddy though!


mud is OK with me, I have my wellies lol there isnt any sign of snow here the sun is shining.

Hopefully it wont get too bad there, lets just hope my parents don't get lost lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> are we the only ones with snow?? i`m a bit worried as it`s supposed to snow again


is it snowing with you now? hopefully it will wait until we have finished our walk


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> is it snowing with you now? hopefully it will wait until we have finished our walk


i`s not snowing now but it`s laying on the ground and it`s supposed to start again  need to get my oh to ring his mom as if it`s bad in morriston i won`t be able to come since he`s still over the limit

i really hope she can get out as i`ll end up killing him if i stay here, he`s moaning that i turned the horror film he was watching with brody off......she`s 5 dammit not 18!


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Snow should melt eventually Leah. Sun is out now! Here anyway.

Have a fabulous day girls! 



sequeena said:


> We will do this again deff!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> i`s not snowing now but it`s laying on the ground and it`s supposed to start again  need to get my oh to ring his mom as if it`s bad in morriston i won`t be able to come since he`s still over the limit
> 
> i really hope she can get out as i`ll end up killing him if i stay here, he`s moaning that i turned the horror film he was watching with brody off......she`s 5 dammit not 18!


aww no I hope she can get out, if its too bad we may have to turn around and come back because we need to get back over the Rhigos 

I don't blame you I agree 5 is too young for horror films, I am reluctant to let my 14 year old watch any lol but hes 15 this year so will be legal age limit to watch a lot of them so can't really stop him then  lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ParkNBark said:


> Snow should melt eventually Leah. Sun is out now! Here anyway.
> 
> Have a fabulous day girls!


its a real shame you can't come, it would have been lovely too meet up, hopefully the next time more of us can come


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

I know...g.u.t.t.e.d. Sun is out now too and it's supposed to be sunny rest of day I think. Stupid, silly dog coughs. 

Yeah definately next time!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ParkNBark said:


> I know...g.u.t.t.e.d. Sun is out now too and it's supposed to be sunny rest of day I think. Stupid, silly dog coughs.
> 
> Yeah definately next time!


is there anyone else at home that can watch the dogs?, because you could always come without them this time just to meet us and bring your dog/s next time


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well I'm off to have a bath I might be back on later before I leave but if not see you at 1pm


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Vixie said:


> is there anyone else at home that can watch the dogs?, because you could always come without them this time just to meet us and bring your dog/s next time


'Fraid not, not today and daughter is spending an extra few hours at her friends from sleepover last night cos we don't need to go get train.....good idea though, ty 

Tis ok, I'll make up for it next time heh. Have a good one! Want to hear all about it later!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

arghhhh my oh`s mom isn`t answering the phone and brody`s saying she doesn`t wanna come anymore as she`s preparing for may arriving home. hopefully i`ll know what happening soon but i`ll text rachel and let her know if i can make it or not. why does everything seem to go chaotic at the last minute?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> arghhhh my oh`s mom isn`t answering the phone and brody`s saying she doesn`t wanna come anymore as she`s preparing for may arriving home. hopefully i`ll know what happening soon but i`ll text rachel and let her know if i can make it or not. why does everything seem to go chaotic at the last minute?


aww no, I hope you can still come, tell Brody the dogs will miss her if she doesn't come 

I hope it works out and you can make it, if I can help out in any way just let me know


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Argh this sucks :nonod:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Argh this sucks :nonod:


I know, the numbers are going down and down  I hope she can still come


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I know, the numbers are going down and down  I hope she can still come


Me too 

Sky needs another grooming, she has white stuff on her head :huh:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Me too
> 
> Sky needs another grooming, she has white stuff on her head :huh:


haha is it snow or something else  

I bathed Shaya day before yesterday and she just came in from outside and I dont know why I bothered lol shes not too bad though and I bet she will be much worse when she gets home later


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha is it snow or something else
> 
> I bathed Shaya day before yesterday and she just came in from outside and I dont know why I bothered lol shes not too bad though and I bet she will be much worse when she gets home later


Something else lol I think it's dried Luna drool 

lmao Shaya you naughty girl :laugh:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Something else lol I think it's dried Luna drool
> 
> lmao Shaya you naughty girl :laugh:


haha when it dries it looks a bit like slug trails doesn't it 

shes always up to something lol it should just brush out now its dried though well hopefully


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha when it dries it looks a bit like slug trails doesn't it
> 
> shes always up to something lol it should just brush out now its dried though well hopefully


ugggh it's disgusting. Luna started foaming at the mouth last night so there's no escaping the drool now :yikes:

lol hopefully the drool came out of Sky's fur anyway x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Also, Sky has got a curly bum!! :laugh: The fur on the bottom of her back is quite wavy/curly aaah she makes me laugh. Couldn't be normal if she tried


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> ugggh it's disgusting. Luna started foaming at the mouth last night so there's no escaping the drool now :yikes:
> 
> lol hopefully the drool came out of Sky's fur anyway x


haha I bet you are constantly whiping the drool up 



sequeena said:


> Also, Sky has got a curly bum!! :laugh: The fur on the bottom of her back is quite wavy/curly aaah she makes me laugh. Couldn't be normal if she tried


lol I dont do normal dogs either, I always manage to get the nutty ones :blush: Shaya has a little wavy bit at the bottom of her back as well just by her tail, wonder if they are related pmsl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just had a text off my mother, their car tire has gone down  not sure whats happening yet?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just got another one looks like it will hold up for today, fingers crossed anyway


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

another update, tire has gone down again


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nooo I'm almost ventilating by here!!  Anyone know if Leah is able to come??


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

right i`m off to dry my hair then i`m heading over, i`ve told brody it`s not an option and she has to come so we`ll be there


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh thank god x

Beth I hope the tire can get fixed!! 
I'm leaving at 12 so I might not get to read the outcome. Rachy said you have her number though xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Nooo I'm almost ventilating by here!!  Anyone know if Leah is able to come??


not sure whats happening will let you know as soon as I do



Leah84 said:


> right i`m off to dry my hair then i`m heading over, i`ve told brody it`s not an option and she has to come so we`ll be there


thats great news


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Oh thank god x
> 
> Beth I hope the tire can get fixed!!
> I'm leaving at 12 so I might not get to read the outcome. Rachy said you have her number though xx


yes I will let her as soon as I know, we will have to swap numbers later


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

We will hun xx not much use right now though as there's no money in it lmao!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok I'm about ready to leave see you soon guys x Beth I hope it gets sorted!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry guys cant go, I will explain via pm, kids are very disappointed and so am I


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

that sucks beth, i was looking forward to meeting your 2. hopefully next time, hope everything`s ok

we`re getting picked up at 1230 so i`m packing a bag now


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so gutted you couldn't come Beth  It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

my god i`m knackered, muffin walked in the house on peed on the floor


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> my god i`m knackered, muffin walked in the house on peed on the floor


lmfao!

I'm buggered too! And something tells me Sky is about to come into season


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

think rachel may have died lol


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Fun then!?!? 
Any funny tales? Bet the dogs all got on!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> think rachel may have died lol


LOL I wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah it was a good laugh, the dogs got on great except for my big wimp who was scared lol

i`m uploading pics now so i`ll stick them on here in a second then i`m off to bed


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> Fun then!?!?
> Any funny tales? Bet the dogs all got on!


Trying to get them all to sit for a photo was hilarious! Yeah they all got on very well even though Muffin was a little nervous 

Then Sky tried to scale a wall which had a 20-30ft drop


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LOL I wouldn't be surprised!


i can`t believe we were there for 2.5 hours, it didn`t seem like that long


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i can`t believe we were there for 2.5 hours, it didn`t seem like that long


I know  Sky is knackered now lol!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I know  Sky is knackered now lol!


i just picked muffin`s lead up and she ran into the crate, don`t think she`ll be going for walkies anytime soon


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i just picked muffin`s lead up and she ran into the crate, don`t think she`ll be going for walkies anytime soon


Aw bless her is she still dirty?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

she`s not as bad now that we`ve rubbed her down with a towel

here`s some of the pics


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

The Sky pooping picture LMFAO!!!!!!!

Aw great pics!!!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Well decks is one worn out pooch!! He's napping on the sofa cwtched into mike-he only does that wen he's really really tired! Bless him. He's goin in the bath later, he stinks of mud lol.


Had a great time, will def do it again!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi guys, sorry I didn't make it, my daughter was in tears 

looks like you all had great fun, the pictures are fab , hopefully I can make it next time


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> The Sky pooping picture LMFAO!!!!!!!
> 
> Aw great pics!!!


haha i didn`t realise she was pooping in it until i uploaded it lmao perfect timing!!!

i just had to have a lay down i`m shattered


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Aawww fab pics!!! Looked like a great time had by all! 

Can't wait to join in next time. neither can my daughter, Ruby


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah it was great, even i had to take a nap after it lol

so, when we going again girls?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I had to have a little kip too and Sky hasn't moved from her settee since we got in 

I'm going to save those pics and put them on facebook they're awesome lol!!

We can go again whenever it was such good fun  I thought Brody was so cute when she was walking next to Sky and had her arm around her neck. Sky loves her!!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww she`s not stopped about sky lol 

i had to tell her about the springer and she got so upset it made me cry even more lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Poor Brody! She was so excited 

I've never seen Sky so gentle before it was amazing


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

aw sky loved brody! is she ok about not getting the springer now? bless her.

had a really good time, and so did Decks! he was tired that night tho bless. 

We;ll have to go to a beach next time so they can have a good run on the sand - maybe we can go to swansea bay or something? we should make it a monthly thing


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Deffo Rach! It's worth it to see them running round playing with each other  I'd say Swansea bay is a brilliant place to go!! We should go to aberavon beach in summer though as they're allowed on the little beach 

I reckon Margam Park is another good place to go.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sounds like a plan to me. oxwich is another beach that they`re allowed on in the summer but it`s a long bus journey if you don`t drive!

margam park is lovely, are you guys gonna be doing the waggy walk this year if they do it again?? if so maybe we should all go in together and have one sponsor thing and just combine the money.....that way we can trick others in the forum into sponsoring us as a group and not individual. there`s a site you can set up a donation thing on and just have a sponsor form for all our friends who don`t wanna do it via the web. what you think?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> sounds like a plan to me. oxwich is another beach that they`re allowed on in the summer but it`s a long bus journey if you don`t drive!
> 
> margam park is lovely, are you guys gonna be doing the waggy walk this year if they do it again?? if so maybe we should all go in together and have one sponsor thing and just combine the money.....that way we can trick others in the forum into sponsoring us as a group and not individual. there`s a site you can set up a donation thing on and just have a sponsor form for all our friends who don`t wanna do it via the web. what you think?


Deff want to do it! I want a water bowl like Muffin's got lmao!!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Deff want to do it! I want a water bowl like Muffin's got lmao!!!


haha awesome, you think we should do it as a group?? that way we could ask the lovely people on here to help out and it wouldn`t be 3 of us asking just all in 1. don`t forget the bandana and the hats with dog ears plus we also got a certificate a few weeks later


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> haha awesome, you think we should do it as a group?? that way we could ask the lovely people on here to help out and it wouldn`t be 3 of us asking just all in 1. don`t forget the bandana and the hats with dog ears plus we also got a certificate a few weeks later


Yes I think so it saves them having to decide who to give to or if they're a generous soul giving 3 times as much x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yes I think so it saves them having to decide who to give to or if they're a generous soul giving 3 times as much x


totally that`s what i was thinking. we could register separetly on the day so we all get certificates and just hand in the money we get on the form seperate but the one we do online could be joint


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> totally that`s what i was thinking. we could register separetly on the day so we all get certificates and just hand in the money we get on the form seperate but the one we do online could be joint


Sounds like a really good plan


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Sounds like a really good plan


i wanna be better prepared this year as last year we found out at the last minute and only got £30 but i think i`ll ask the school to put out a bulletin and try to get other parents to sponser brody on it. muffin will be able to do 6 miles this year whereas last year she was too young. it should be fun, my oh and brody got bored after 2 miles though lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i wanna be better prepared this year as last year we found out at the last minute and only got £30 but i think i`ll ask the school to put out a bulletin and try to get other parents to sponser brody on it. muffin will be able to do 6 miles this year whereas last year she was too young. it should be fun, my oh and brody got bored after 2 miles though lol


I don't know how much money I'll be able to get I don't know many people who would be interested  I'm sort of the owner dog lover in my family lol x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I don't know how much money I'll be able to get I don't know many people who would be interested  I'm sort of the owner dog lover in my family lol x


i know what you mean as i`m the only animal lover here


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

OOoo making plans! 
I think once a month is a fab idea  I don't drive.....yet so I will come along if it isn't too far eh!! 

What's the dog walking thing then?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Deffo Rach! It's worth it to see them running round playing with each other  I'd say Swansea bay is a brilliant place to go!! We should go to aberavon beach in summer though as they're allowed on the little beach
> 
> I reckon Margam Park is another good place to go.


yeah margam park is good, as is the little aberavon beach 



Leah84 said:


> sounds like a plan to me. oxwich is another beach that they`re allowed on in the summer but it`s a long bus journey if you don`t drive!
> 
> margam park is lovely, are you guys gonna be doing the waggy walk this year if they do it again?? if so maybe we should all go in together and have one sponsor thing and just combine the money.....that way we can trick others in the forum into sponsoring us as a group and not individual. there`s a site you can set up a donation thing on and just have a sponsor form for all our friends who don`t wanna do it via the web. what you think?


yeah i'm up for that!



sequeena said:


> Deff want to do it! I want a water bowl like Muffin's got lmao!!!


mee toooooooooooo pmsl!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

dogs trust do a waggy walk in margam park in order to raise funds, suzie. i don`t it last year and it was great fund, there was around 3000 dogs according to the paper, we got a very cool bandana for muffin and hats for us from there and they were free 

i`m excited about the next walk


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry I missed it girls, the snow was quite bad that morning where I am living. our street is a total pain. the binmen got stuck during the big snow they had to wait three hours for the gritters to come out lol.

where are the pics? cant wait to see and I will definitly make the next walk.
two and a half hours up the gnoll isnt too bad I could spend all day up there when my kids were small.


tal is being a right pain tonight little bugger the others are so well behaved( well most of the time ) he cries when he is tired its so cute .

hugs

Lucysmom Rachelxxx


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Ohh what a beautiful dog ^ ! :001_tt1:



Leah84 said:


> dogs trust do a waggy walk in margam park in order to raise funds, suzie. i don`t it last year and it was great fund, there was around 3000 dogs according to the paper, we got a very cool bandana for muffin and hats for us from there and they were free
> 
> i`m excited about the next walk


Oh cool! Sounds like a plan. Me and daughter did the Race For Life last year and were planning doing it again this year cos you can take your dog!

When is it?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's ok Rachel  the pics are a few pages back hun or you can look at them here I'm sure my album is open to everyone;

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like a fab time was had by all wish we could have been there.
how many made it in the end?

hugs

Rachel


oh is anyone going to the neath show next week on the 13th?


prehaps will see you then?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Me, Rachy and Leah ended up going 

I'm going to have to give this show a miss sadly  hopefully we can all arrange to meet up soon!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

they haven`t set a date for the waggy walk yet but it was in october last year.

i never heard about the neath show but i`m sure i have something on that day anyway


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> they haven`t set a date for the waggy walk yet but it was in october last year.


Cool, sounds fun


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> they haven`t set a date for the waggy walk yet but it was in october last year.
> 
> i never heard about the neath show but i`m sure i have something on that day anyway


It was meant to be held in the lido before it went kablooee :laugh:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It was meant to be held in the lido before it went kablooee :laugh:


guess that plan went up in flames then :lol: we`re evil joking about it


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> guess that plan went up in flames then :lol: we`re evil joking about it


hahaha :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahaha :lol: people reckon it was an insurance job anyway hmy:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Hahaha :lol: people reckon it was an insurance job anyway hmy:


wow i never knew that!!!!

anyway, where and when is our next walk ladies???


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

For the where I reckon Margam Park is a great place to go. As to the when I have no clue!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> For the where I reckon Margam Park is a great place to go. As to the when I have no clue!


hmmmm i`d need to see if i can get a lift to margam park but i agree it`s a lovely place to go plus at the end we could have a coffee in the cafe.

i`m away from saturday till the following sat so anytime after then is fine by me


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

i;m up for margam park! it is a bit more awkward to get to for people who can't drive though that's the only thing. 

we could always go somewhere in swansea (swansea bay?) or something instead this time so that leah and suzie wouldn't have to get lifts/travel over? i don't mind driving us over there sarah, or we can get a train depending where we want to go...


just thinking to make it a bit fairer location wise - we can always have one closer to rhondda/merthyr for people that area next time then?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone still do these walks in the swansea area??


----------

